# Body Modification - Piercings/Tattoos etc



## sidge428

So, who has any body mods?
What do you have?

One big thing i find is that my piercings limit me when looking for jobs. I reeeally dont think this should be the case....

What are your opinions on body mods?


----------



## hutchman

Used to have a bottom lip spike. Had to get rid of it for a job at a cheese factory.

Stupid cheese..........................


----------



## sidge428

damn, ill never work in a cheese factory then!!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

I want a little ring in my eyebrow at the far right side. Some people say it's gay and some don't, i'm confused!


----------



## sidge428

Jeroenofzo said:


> I want a little ring in my eyebrow at the far right side. Some people say it's gay and some don't, i'm confused!



are you gay?
if you are, then youre gay anyway.

if youre not.
then its not gay!!

ive got both my eyebrows done.

dont be scared of what other people think. if you want it, do it!


----------



## Misanthropy

I have a bottom lip spike, but i just remove the spike and leave the fish tail inside, not noticeable....retainers are also useful for keeping your piercings hidden.


----------



## sidge428

Misanthropy said:


> I have a bottom lip spike, but i just remove the spike and leave the fish tail inside, not noticeable....retainers are also useful for keeping your piercings hidden.



good good 

i dont feel i should have to hide mine, so i dont tend to bother... i dont see why its frowned upon.

itd be hard to hide mine anyway lol


----------



## Misanthropy

Ive just began to stretch my ear lobes, currently on a measly 3.4mm.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

My lobes are at a comfortable 3/4






And my unfinished Dharma Wheel on my chest


----------



## Joeywilson

My ears are streched to half an inch right now, im going to 9/16"s today though. I'll post pics eventually, maybe...possibly.


----------



## xiphoscesar

i got 1" lobes
eye brow and middle lip done

its fucking stupid how people still judge nowadays, i mean come on its the 21st century , alot of weird shit has happened,
you see alot of people at the mall with them, but when you go to a local store, you get stares


----------



## sidge428

xiphoscesar said:


> i got 1" lobes
> eye brow and middle lip done
> 
> its fucking stupid how people still judge nowadays, i mean come on its the 21st century , alot of weird shit has happened,
> you see alot of people at the mall with them, but when you go to a local store, you get stares



sweet duuudes... post more pictures?!!
body mods are a beautiful thing...and i defy anyone to find a more worthwhile art form! other than music!
but its a form of expression that deserves much more credit!!

i currently have 16mm lobes, both eyebrows, bridge, both nostrils, septum at 6mm, angelbites, tongue, smiley, scaffold, and a couple of tattoos.
13 piercings in total. you think thats alot? my mrs has almost 40 

keep the discussion going?
7what do you like about your mods? or mods in general?


----------



## Variant

Jeroenofzo said:


> I want a little ring in my eyebrow at the far right side. Some people say it's gay and some don't, i'm confused!



I don't think the left/right rule applies anymore, but in the U.S. (dunno about the rest of the world) for the longest time, it was pretty much code that if your right ear had a ring (or you had multiple piercings that were right-side biased) you rolled with dudes, if it was the left, you were straight. Purple bootlaces were a lesbian thing for a while too.


----------



## sidge428

Variant said:


> I don't think the left/right rule applies anymore, but in the U.S. (dunno about the rest of the world) for the longest time, it was pretty much code that if your right ear had a ring (or you had multiple piercings that were right-side biased) you rolled with dudes, if it was the left, you were straight. Purple bootlaces were a lesbian thing for a while too.



haha, purple laces where im from shows that youre in a gang called the "A1"....sad bastards.....how much less of a gangly colour could they have picked!!


----------



## jymellis

i have a bunch of tats. had a zero guage barbell in my tongue since 1994, but i took it out a few years ago. still can put a 10 guage in it but dont.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I used to have my left eyebrow pierced, but took it out after a year or two cuz I just didn't really care for it anymore.

I have a portrait of my grandparents tattooed on my left shoulder blade area and I have a Moby Dick-themed full sleeve on my right arm. I'm going in to speak to Vincent about getting started on the left arm this week, which will follow the red sparrows theme from The Great Leap Forward . Within the next 2-3 years, I also plan on getting my chest (the dove from the cover of Converge's No Heroes), one of my sides (a big-ass Jellyfish), a calf (anatomical heart) and a foot (Triforce ) done.

As for my opinions on body mods, I love tattoos, obviously, and I'll be pretty much covered eventually. I wish I could get my hands and neck done, but I have pretty high aspirations career-wise, and I don't really want to fuck that up. If you understand the consequences that modifying your body will have, and are cool with them, by all means, go to town. But just remember, if you're young and don't exactly know where you're going with your life, you should probably stay away from doing anything drastic or something that you can't conceal. I thought I had shit figured out and was so, so close to getting my hand done, and I'm glad I didn't because my change in career path would have become nearly impossible had I gone through with it. Although, to be completely honest, from a completely social perspective, I've never felt that people have treated or judged me any differently because of my tattoos


----------



## TimSE

I have an arm full of HR Giger / alien tats 
lip spike - left eyebrow bar and 2 rings in each ear

with many more to come haha


----------



## MikeH

I have two tattoos. One on my foot of an octopus, and one on my ribs of an X with zombie hands holding a rosary with an upside down cross on the end. Used to have my ears stretched to 7/16". Plan on more tattoos.


----------



## groph

(waits until josh pelican shows up with his enormous list of body mods)




... I don't have any. Farthest I'd go would be a tattoo but I have no clue what I'd get. Probably some motivating quote that I can relate to, or a full chest "I Love the Navy" tat with a huge clipper riding the unrelenting waves.


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek

*sobs*
I used to have my lip pierced, but took it out for work...though thinking of getting it re-done & getting a retainer thingy for it instead.

I have to be honest, I'm not a fan of the whole stretched earlobes thing.... just reminds me of tribal women...


----------



## ittoa666

I have a beer belly. Does that count?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ittoa666 said:


> I have a beer belly. Does that count?



I actually have the word "BEER" tattooed across my stomach. Does that count? 

Though, I also have full shoulder/partial sleeve, chest, as stated; stomach, and ankle. My ears are at 5/8".


----------



## Matt-Hatchett

1 inch lobes, left lip. Full chest piece,half sleeve on right arm, half sleeve on right leg. I walked into a job interview last week and the manager told me he didn't have time to talk to me. The next day they hired another guy on the spot. Equality


----------



## BrainArt

I've only got two piercings, so far. Both on my left ear lobe, though, once I get some more money, I'm going to even it out with a double piercing on my right lobe. And eventually I'll get a tattoo or two, something small and concealable, I'm not sure if I'm a full sleeve or even half-sleeve kind of person.


----------



## blister7321

ive got 2 guage ears(and growing) and hope fully once i get some $ a left or right calf dime tribute and then 1/2 sleave on my arms


----------



## Ghost40

Tattoos and piercings, I also work for the fedz. Had no trouble getting a job. I think it depends on the person conducting the interview


----------



## Despised_0515

1 1/4" Lobes.

That's it for now... no money for ink yet.


----------



## Evil7

Im wearing a 4g double flared hollow plug in my septum with a 10g circular barbell through that.





In the pic below the rings on top of my ears are called vertical orbitals because they go through twice.




and... this is one of my baby pictures


----------



## budda

lip ring, full leg piece, 2 pieces on my left leg and I want to start my shoulder. I don't plan on going full sleeve or even half sleeve so that I can wear a bit larger T-shirt to a job/job interview and not have it showing.


----------



## bloodnsoup

I plan on getting a few tattoos nothing big tho


----------



## sidge428

Matt-Hatchett said:


> 1 inch lobes, left lip. Full chest piece,half sleeve on right arm, half sleeve on right leg. I walked into a job interview last week and the manager told me he didn't have time to talk to me. The next day they hired another guy on the spot. Equality



See this is some kinda bullshit.
Whats wrong with the world when a human being, wont even speak to another human being because of a , no offence to you man but, pretty minor difference in aesthetic appearance?!!

Does it affect your work? NO! Its a load of shite right?


----------



## sidge428

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> *sobs*
> I used to have my lip pierced, but took it out for work...though thinking of getting it re-done & getting a retainer thingy for it instead.
> 
> I have to be honest, I'm not a fan of the whole stretched earlobes thing.... just reminds me of tribal women...



That is where it derives from...and for some people holds the same meaning. Not being a fan yourself, do you still respect those that are?


----------



## cwhitey2

TimSE said:


> I have an arm full of HR Giger / alien tats




i am so jealous





i just have my ears pierced and tat around my ankle that i want to make a whole leg piece 



do you guys think 'pin up' tats look trashy cause i got a sweet idea  ?


----------



## sidge428

cwhitey2 said:


> i am so jealous
> -
> -
> do you guys think 'pin up' tats look trashy cause i got a sweet idea  ?



i second the jealousy!!

and nah man, pin ups can look awesome!!


----------



## cwhitey2

sidge428 said:


> i second the jealousy!!
> 
> and nah man, pin ups can look awesome!!



sweet

i was thinking of getting an angel and a devil. one on each side of a full stack leaning against it...


all the girls i have told about my idea thought it was dumb and trashy...my response to all them was your dumb and trashy


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek

sidge428 said:


> That is where it derives from...and for some people holds the same meaning. Not being a fan yourself, do you still respect those that are?



Of course! It's never once crossed my mind that people who are "different" should be shown any less respect than those who are "normal", in whatever aspect - be it body mods, disabilities, or general appearance. 
In fact, I'd be more likely to approach someone I
didn't know with body mods or wacky/long hair than I would a "normal" looking person! 
Some of my best friends have HUGE stretched earlobes...as long as they don't mind me poking them, or putting stuff through them, it'sall fine  



cwhitey2 said:


> ...do you guys think 'pin up' tats look trashy cause i got a sweet idea



I personally think they can look a _little_ trashy, but it more depends on how they are done. If you just get the standard cartoon-looking one with no shading or detailing, then I think they can look really "bleurgh"... but ones that are done well, with good detail, or that are just a bit different from standard pin-ups look awesome (IMO)


----------



## TreWatson

i think plugs and facial piercings in general look stupid.

just my 2 cents.

but i mean if people have them, that's on them. I don't respect them any less, and if i were an employer, It wouldn't make me turn them away, though I'd appreciate if they could not wear them at work and just wear a retainer for safety concerns. if its an office job i wouldn't give a fuck.

now,as for tatoos, love 'em. i want some but idk if i'd ever be able to get anything huge.

so far i have one in the worlks after i shed some weight, gonna get my nickname and my Real name as an anagram on my forearm.


----------



## cwhitey2

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> Of course! It's never once crossed my mind that people who are "different" should be shown any less respect than those who are "normal", in whatever aspect - be it body mods, disabilities, or general appearance.
> In fact, I'd be more likely to approach someone I
> didn't know with body mods or wacky/long hair than I would a "normal" looking person!
> Some of my best friends have HUGE stretched earlobes...as long as they don't mind me poking them, or putting stuff through them, it'sall fine
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think they can look a _little_ trashy, but it more depends on how they are done. If you just get the standard cartoon-looking one with no shading or detailing, then I think they can look really "bleurgh"... but ones that are done well, with good detail, or that are just a bit different from standard pin-ups look awesome (IMO)




they are going be extremely detailed with lots of color and shading (im trying to get them to as real as possible), i put tattoo artists in the same category as any other artist...they just use skin as their canvas. the one thing i cant stand is when people get cheap ink done, then it looks trashy. if your going to do it, do it right. you have to wear them for the rest of your life.


----------



## Chris Bowsman

4 tattoos. Would love to get more when $ permits. Had a ton of piercings (ears, eyebrow, lip, tongue), but got kind of meh about them. Wish I'd spent the money on tattoos, instead.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

cwhitey2 said:


> they are going be extremely detailed with lots of color and shading (im trying to get them to as real as possible), i put tattoo artists in the same category as any other artist...they just use skin as their canvas. the one thing i cant stand is when people get cheap ink done, then it looks trashy. if your going to do it, do it right. you have to wear them for the rest of your life.



Truth. I honestly think that the quality of the work is the first priority. It doesn't matter what the tattoo means to you or how badass you think your idea is, if you go to a mediocre artist, you're going to get mediocre work, and mediocrity is not something that someone who truly appreciates the art will settle for.

Regardless of content, the quality of the artist makes all the difference. I never thought I'd see another person with a Moby Dick tattoo, but when I did see one, there was no question who was willing to shell out for the better artist. I figure anything that's going to be on my body for the rest of my life had better look damn good.

The other guy's:






Mine:


----------



## blister7321

^ they are both great peices theyre just different styles 
his is more like id expect from a japanese style peice and yours is a tad more western 
you also have to take size into effect his is 1/2 the size of yours


----------



## JeffFromMtl

blister7321 said:


> ^ they are both great peices theyre just different styles
> his is more like id expect from a japanese style peice and yours is a tad more western
> you also have to take size into effect his is 1/2 the size of yours



Yeah, I suppose you're right. I don't think size is entirely relevant, but they definitely are different stylistically. I guess I've only recently figured out that I just can't get into the very traditional Japanese style like his is, as opposed to some of the modern Japanese styles being done by some artists that I really love. I find that due to the less technical nature of more traditional styles, it's difficult to tell a good artist from a great one, but the lines and shading (as little as such style incorporates) are pretty solid, it's just that I feel I could walk around the city and spot a number of people with tattoos of similar style and quality, so the more I see, the fewer of them will stand out to me as great tattoos . I certainly didn't mean to come off as an elitist or anything, I just love my artist's work


----------



## blister7321

well what i meant by size was if im doing a drawing on a 5 by 6 page i wont get the same type of detail i would on a 15x12 

i also prefer the style of yours but i also love some of the other japanese style tats ive seen yours kinda reminds me of the cover for leviathan by mastadon


----------



## josh pelican

JEFF! I saw that tattoo so many times and I always wanted to know who had it. I used to have it on my computer for some odd reason. Did you have it on BME? I can't remember if I saw it there or in Google images somehow.

Now for my list of things I was not born with:
-1 1/16" (27 millimeter lobes), going to 1 1/8 in a week or two.
-8 gauge double helix on the left ear.
-10 millimeter hole in my tongue, hoping to split it.
-2 gauge scrotal piercing.
-5/8" scrotal piercing.
-Three 10 gauge transverse shaft/frenum piercings.
-Huge ass lighthouse on a stormy night. Purple sky, green water, lightning, all-seeing eye.
-Upside down cross on the side of my left wrist (stick'n'poke).
-"HOME" across my right knuckles in UV ink. I basically got this for free and is probably completely faded now.
-Old ass dragon on my left calf (my cousin did for me).
-Penis.

I have a bunch of ideas for tattoos and a few more piercings (flats, right conch, second tongue piercing, prince albert, and possibly a transcrotal).

Wait... ignore the last one in the list of things I wasn't born with.


----------



## anthonyferguson

josh pelican said:


> JEFF! I saw that tattoo so many times and I always wanted to know who had it. I used to have it on my computer for some odd reason. Did you have it on BME? I can't remember if I saw it there or in Google images somehow.
> 
> Now for my list of things I was not born with:
> -1 1/16" (27 millimeter lobes), going to 1 1/8 in a week or two.
> -8 gauge double helix on the left ear.
> -10 millimeter hole in my tongue, hoping to split it.
> -2 gauge scrotal piercing.
> -5/8" scrotal piercing.
> -Three 10 gauge transverse shaft/frenum piercings.
> -Huge ass lighthouse on a stormy night. Purple sky, green water, lightning, all-seeing eye.
> -Upside down cross on the side of my left wrist (stick'n'poke).
> -"HOME" across my right knuckles in UV ink. I basically got this for free and is probably completely faded now.
> -Old ass dragon on my left calf (my cousin did for me).
> -Penis.
> 
> I have a bunch of ideas for tattoos and a few more piercings (flats, right conch, second tongue piercing, prince albert, and possibly a transcrotal).
> 
> Wait... ignore the last one in the list of things I wasn't born with.



Holy shit dude, I want to see whats going on down there. Not in a gay way, just out of curiosity... daaaaaaaamn


----------



## cwhitey2

JeffFromMtl said:


> Truth. I honestly think that the quality of the work is the first priority. It doesn't matter what the tattoo means to you or how badass you think your idea is, if you go to a mediocre artist, you're going to get mediocre work, and mediocrity is not something that someone who truly appreciates the art will settle for.
> 
> Regardless of content, the quality of the artist makes all the difference. I never thought I'd see another person with a Moby Dick tattoo, but when I did see one, there was no question who was willing to shell out for the better artist. I figure anything that's going to be on my body for the rest of my life had better look damn good.
> 
> The other guy's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine:





Holy shit mang....that is one of the nicest tats i have ever seen. How many hours did that thang take?


----------



## josh pelican

tonywozere said:


> Holy shit dude, I want to see whats going on down there. Not in a gay way, just out of curiosity... daaaaaaaamn


 
Hahaha, don't worry! You're not the first to say that! I never consider it gay. I've gone to parties where dudes/girls will ask and I'll end up surrounded by every single person at the party with my junk in hand.

One guy touched the biggest plug in my scrotum and started yelling, "I touched it! I touched it! I will never wash this finger again!"


----------



## JeffFromMtl

josh pelican said:


> JEFF! I saw that tattoo so many times and I always wanted to know who had it. I used to have it on my computer for some odd reason. Did you have it on BME? I can't remember if I saw it there or in Google images somehow.



Nah, I don't go on BME, it's so damn cluttered and full of shit . I did post it on here when I finished it last September, maybe that's where you saw it, but you know how shit gets around the internet. I had it on BodyMod.org too, but that site was just full of problems the entire time I was active there.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

cwhitey2 said:


> Holy shit mang....that is one of the nicest tats i have ever seen. How many hours did that thang take?



Thanks man, it was somewhere in the ballpark of 30 hours, but I can't remember exactly.


----------



## josh pelican

Maybe it's just the pictures, but your arms look huge. Although, I always find arms look bigger/more defined with tattoos.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

My arms aren't really huge, but I've always had a pretty athletic build (even back when I was a big fatty at 225 lbs, I played competitive sports at a high level) and I've worked hard, manual labour jobs for the past few years  I _am_ going to be hitting the gym 5 days a week starting next week though, now that I'm in school and don't work full-time anymore.


----------



## josh pelican

Just don't hurt us with those... things...


----------



## sidge428

josh pelican said:


> JEFF! I saw that tattoo so many times and I always wanted to know who had it. I used to have it on my computer for some odd reason. Did you have it on BME? I can't remember if I saw it there or in Google images somehow.
> 
> Now for my list of things I was not born with:
> -1 1/16" (27 millimeter lobes), going to 1 1/8 in a week or two.
> -8 gauge double helix on the left ear.
> -10 millimeter hole in my tongue, hoping to split it.
> -2 gauge scrotal piercing.
> -5/8" scrotal piercing.
> -Three 10 gauge transverse shaft/frenum piercings.
> -Huge ass lighthouse on a stormy night. Purple sky, green water, lightning, all-seeing eye.
> -Upside down cross on the side of my left wrist (stick'n'poke).
> -"HOME" across my right knuckles in UV ink. I basically got this for free and is probably completely faded now.
> -Old ass dragon on my left calf (my cousin did for me).
> -Penis.
> 
> I have a bunch of ideas for tattoos and a few more piercings (flats, right conch, second tongue piercing, prince albert, and possibly a transcrotal).
> 
> Wait... ignore the last one in the list of things I wasn't born with.



excellent list man!! are you a member of BME?
also, do you have a picture of the lighthouse/storm/allseeing eye tattoo?

wondering about frenum piercings myself, do yours make "things" awkward? because mine did before i took it out!!
and also, how bad is it stretching out your tongue? im gonna try stretch mine abit with a view to getting it split..... ive spoke to sammpa von cyborg a bit and he said he'll do it for me but i think id rather stretch first


----------



## josh pelican

I am definitely on BME/IAM. My name is the same everywhere (JoshPelican).

Here's a picture of the tattoo. I had just taken the bandage off after the first touch-up (hour seven). I had a few hair bumps and shit, but it was lookin' pretty good!





This shows how it faded out at one point:





Looking back, I wish I had made the rope more brownish, but I can still change it some day! I need to get it touched up again. The red in the top of the lighthouse keeps fading pretty badly. My artist said she was using a red she rarely sees fade. I need to make the purple a bit darker for sure.


Well, my frenum piercings are on the top of my shaft. They're not awkward at all, but I need to get them redone to be spaced out more.

The tongue actually wasn't too bad. For the most part, every time I went to put another barbell in it slid right in. Recently I tried going to 12 millimeters (or something a little bigger) and I had a guy in a ship do it. It fucking hurt like a bitch. The jewelry was extremely uncomfortable, too. I ended up taking it out. I think I'm going to get a second one closer to the tip, do a partial split, then cut to the second hole.


----------



## sidge428

fuckin A man. looks pretty cool. Any special meaning behind it?

ahh sweet. How long did it take for you to stretch your tongue to that size?


----------



## budda

since lighthouses have appeared..

definitely NOT how it looks a year later, I should take another pic. More colouring will be done when I can afford it


----------



## JohnIce

I was out hangover-walking with my bass player today, we missed the bus so we decided to walk home and he'd left a shirt at a piercing-guy's plcae months earlier, so we thought he could pick it up along the way. Then he asks me if I want to get my nipple pierced if we're going there anyway. I say sure...  about 5 minutes later I had my first piercing


----------



## steve1

piercings: two in left ear (was a scaffold but now two rings), 1 at the top of my right ear, left eyebrow, bridge of nose, septum, normal nose ring, tongue, lip, back of neck and nipple

Tattoos: Vines on right arm, a treble cleff on my back and a tribal eye sort of thing on my calf.

I've been saving my left arm for a few years to get a sleeve done. Just still have no idea what i want.


----------



## MikeH

I plan on re-stretching my ears when I move down to FL. Probably back to 7/16" again. Also will be starting a half sleeve when I get some money together. Thinking about piercing my nostril.


----------



## caskettheclown

Bunch of crazy looking people in this thread 

Kidding. 

I had my lip peirced once but all I had was an earring and ...well it kept falling out.

Soon as I get a car i'm getting The three jewels of Buddhism tatt'd on me


----------



## Shashing

Had an earring on and off for a long time but I got bored of it again and don't want to deal with it anymore. Got half of my half sleeve done on my right arm though, it's all music inspired. Getting it finished this wednesday actually


----------



## Alwballe

40mm lobes and Eyebrow are the only permanent atm.

However, i have had:
-A total of 12 rings in both my buttcheeks
-several on arms and legs
-my lips, 3 on each, and then 3 rings holding the lips together.
-a small pentagram made up of small rings and string on my back.

playpiercing is fun.


----------



## leandroab

Beer belly


----------



## Dimensionator

I just got my first piercing last Thursday, just a small chrome ball on my left earlobe.


----------



## jordanky

I have my right arm/hand completely done, my left arm is about 70% finished, my knuckles are done, my chest, entire stomach, save for some room under my left tit, and both rib panels are done, left leg completely sleeved from my thigh to my toes, right leg is sleeved from my knee to foot and I also have my right thigh done.

As for piercings, I just have my lip pierced on side for now. I had my labret stretched to a 0g a few years back, I also had my lobes at a comfortable 2" a few years ago, but ripped one in a freak accident.


----------



## Joeywilson

My ears are now at 7/8s and I've got a half-sleeve. The rest of the outline for my whole sleeve+some shading is gonna be done tommorow so I'll post pics then even though I'll be all bloody and stuff.


----------



## Kimling

This is all I got so far. On my right wrist


----------



## blister7321

Google Image Result for http://images.uulyrics.com/cover/t/the-ataris/album-blue-skies-broken-heartsnext-12-exits.jpg
recently decided that my first tat is gonna be this on the inside of my left forearm so it can be seen while i play guitar


----------



## Cyntex

I had a piercing through my lip, then got it out, then got a new one, then I took it out again when I was looking for a new job. I also had a little spike.

My first piercing was an industrial:




Later on I got the same peircing in the other ear:





After a while I had to take them out again for work only to get a new one a couple of month's later, but I got a vertical industrial like this:





Now I don't have any left, again the work thing.... I miss em though, might get one someday again.


----------



## Joeywilson

Picture isn't uploading, I'll figure it out later


----------



## Solodini

As well as sub-areola nipple piercings which I can't find a good pic of. 

My leg says "...and if the rain stops and everything's dry she would cry just so I can drink the tears from her eyes...". It has yet to be touched up. I also intend to have pressed cactus flowers tattooed as though behind it. The quote's from a Lupe Fiasco song btw.


----------



## burnsfs

I have a half sleeve some stuff on my chest, my knees, I had my lip and nipples done. I had to take them off when i joined the Air Force, but i kept my ears gauged to a 2 and got my a jacobs latter on my junk, just to show the Air Force I still partly own my body!


----------



## Joeywilson

Bad picture. Still gotta do the inside of my bicep


----------



## Nile

Every time I read spectrum I see rectum.


----------



## Joeywilson

My friend Caleb recently did my thumbs, they're kinda rough but I geuss hand tats heal badly regardless. I'm REALLY stoked on them


----------



## leandroab

Interrobang tattoo&#8253; hahah

So awesome!


----------



## HaMMerHeD




----------



## Solodini

Nicely done, Hammered. Translation of the latin?


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Fortune,like the moon, changes state.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWiyKgeGWx0

The translation isnt 100%, but you get the idea.


----------



## budda

Spaceman is coloured in and there's an angel inside right bicep, but since my other pics don't seem to work (I didn't see them):


----------



## Solodini

That spaceman is brilliant


----------



## lewbob

I have both my ears stretched to 30mm, my septum stretched to 10mm and my tongue stretched to 10mm

and then my tattoos




















BAD BAD PICTURES HA !!


----------



## Trauty_MR

I had this done a few months ago, its my favourite tattoo that ive had done by far.
and not its not backwards its just inverted because its in the mirror!


----------



## Prydogga

If anyone knows of anyone in Australia that can do anything like Thomas Hooper I'd love to know(Google him, I'd link the website, but it's slightly NSFS because of full body tattoos.)

I really love sleeves done like this, and would pay out the nose to acquire one:
I love this, despite the fact it would usually look so typical (Roses and Skulls )


















Sorry for the pic spam, but I love this stuff. If you do too, definitely check his website, there's pages of it.


----------



## Solodini

lewbob said:


> I have both my ears stretched to 30mm, my septum stretched to 10mm and my tongue stretched to 10mm



You a BME psycho septum club member, then?
How do the ears cope at 30mm? Lots of cheese? haha
Nice ink, btw.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Before/After picture of my only tattoo. The words in the banner is "Vi Veri Universum Vivus Vici", wich translate to "By the power of truth, I, while alive, conquered the universe" (the meaning for me of the sentence, to be able to master your universe, you must be able to live with the truth surrounding it).

Beside that I also got two piercing, one on my lower lip (not shown on the left picture, it was done after) and one on my left eyebrow. Planning to continue my right arm's tattoo to the elbow and then start the left arm.


----------



## budda

Lewbob your leg piece looks awesome!

I would love an intricate tattoo as posted under the shark pic, but I can't think of anything that complex. I tried once, but I didn't settle on that idea.

I'm looking forward to having my leg finished at some point.. colour from a few inches below my right knee to where short socks go


----------



## Jontain

My Tattoo by ~Jontain on deviantART

Design on its own :- http://jontain.deviantart.com/art/T...ign-67984827?q=gallery:jontain/6767684&qo=308

From my 18th birthday, a design of my own, wanted to try and get something a bit different to the normal tribal etc so went with family initals in the middle and expanded from there.

Got another on my right leg but that is a simple diamond shape split 4 ways with black outline and white and orange fills,


----------



## lewbob

Solodini said:


> You a BME psycho septum club member, then?
> How do the ears cope at 30mm? Lots of cheese? haha
> Nice ink, btw.



haha noo !! but i always wear silicone tunnels and use cocoa butter on my ears everyday so i never get a bad smell 



budda said:


> Lewbob your leg piece looks awesome!
> 
> I would love an intricate tattoo as posted under the shark pic, but I can't think of anything that complex. I tried once, but I didn't settle on that idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to having my leg finished at some point.. colour from a few inches below my right knee to where short socks go




cheers ! and yea i want more added to my leg want to go down to just before my feet tattoos and up to my knee when ive got cash again !!


----------



## Solodini

Silicone's a wonderful stuff. If it weren't for silicone I wouldn't have been able to bring my septum up to 5mm.


----------



## tacotiklah

I have green/blue "flame" tattoos on the outside of both of my forearms. My brother talked me into letting his g/f tattoo me because they needed the money and she offered to do complete sleeves on both arms for $50. I wanted to celebrate my first time playing at the Whisky a go go so I decided to get what I called "flames of ambition" and have them running from my body out. She did such a crappy job that I didn't let her finish going all the way around my arms and they look like goddamn seaweed. I'll probably have a pro come in with some black ink and fix it to look more like tribal patterns. If not, then I'll stick with calling them seaweed and have a metal'd out spongebob shredding on one arm and patrick blastbeating on the other over them.

Lesson to be learned: Get your tattoos done by a professional. I don't care how cheap an offer you get, don't settle for anything less than perfection because that shit is permanent.



I'm not keen on body piercings, but I'd consider getting a spike in the middle of my lower lip. But that's about it. It's just not for me. 

I do however want a TON of tattoos. These are some tattoo ideas that I have:


-Bob the tomato. This will be in memorium of my grandfather that passed away just before this last thanksgiving. Everyone on my mom's side of the family plans to get one and one of my uncles already has his. I'm gonna ask where he got it done because they did a damn good job on it. I'll probably get it done on the inside of my left forearm above my elbow.


-Barbed wire with blood splattered on it and chunks of flesh in the barbs. A friend explained to me that barbed wire is a symbol of toughness. I would get this tat because it signifies the blood I had to shed to become who I am today. I want 'em on my wrists. 

- This reaper:




I've had a few death encounters and this would remind me to value life more because death is always waiting for you. Not sure where to get this one

-A tri-flag tat of the U.S., Canadian, and Scottish flags (having the US flag in the middle, the canadian flag on the right and the Scottish flag on the left) with my family's battle cry in a scroll underneath it. Should probably even go the whole hog and have it translated and tattooed in Scottish Gaelic too. Obviously this is to celebrate my heritage. I'll get this over my heart.

-I have a HUGE amount of love for the game Ocarine of Time, so I plan to get a tattoo on my back of Link doing a charged sword attack against a Big Poe ghost. To up the ante even more, I want to get it done deviantART style. Remember those pics of "realistic pokemon"? Yeah like that, but with Link doing a charged sword attack against a Big Poe ghost. I want the ghost to look hideously evil while holding a torch that burns with blue etheral flames and the sickest looking face. I want Link to look kinda battered and slightly crouched as he brings the sword around. I also want the sword to be the master sword (what else?  ) and have red/orange energy flames burning off of it. I'd also have a slightly pinup Navi hovering by the left rear side of Link's head. I think it would look so badass if the right artist could draw it. Gonna get it done on my upper back. My guess would be that this is gonna cost a minimum of 2k to get done due to the size, detail and coloring that I want done. I don't care, because I love the game that much. 

-I want Opeth's logo tat on my inner right forearm. Probably get it by my elbow joint to be symmetrical with the bob the tomato tattoo. Im still undecided if I want to have the cover art for Blackwater Park underneath it. If you haven't guessed from my username, Opeth is my favorite band. 

- A jackson king v with a big lightning storm behind it and one of the bolts of lightning is shooting into the input jack and sparks flying around it. Might also have some skeleton hands fretting/picking it. Would look very sick! I'm thinking of having that done on one of my calves or thighs. I love jackson guitars and I have nothing but love for thunder/lightning storms. I have good memories as a kid of sitting out on my backyard and watching them.



All that I can think of at the moment, but I'm sure I'll want even more.


----------



## Labrie

Not sure if I've posted this here or not. This photo is a year old but the only one I have at the moment. It's been worked on since this photo but still needs one sitting to finish it. Problem is when you become a dad, tattoo money goes towards diapers...


----------



## Solodini

ghstofperdition said:


> I have green/blue "flame" tattoos on the outside of both of my forearms. My brother talked me into letting his g/f tattoo me because they needed the money and she offered to do complete sleeves on both arms for $50. I wanted to celebrate my first time playing at the Whisky a go go so I decided to get what I called "flames of ambition" and have them running from my body out. She did such a crappy job that I didn't let her finish going all the way around my arms and they look like goddamn seaweed. I'll probably have a pro come in with some black ink and fix it to look more like tribal patterns. If not, then I'll stick with calling them seaweed and have a metal'd out spongebob shredding on one arm and patrick blastbeating on the other over them.



I want to see this done.

Labrie, that tattoo's really nicely done. I'm often not keen on oriental sleeves because they're commonly so characterless but that's really nice.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

This is going to be my next tattoo:






It's a latin word, meaning "Unconquerable". It'll cover my right shin from my knee to my ankle.

Invictus is also a poem by Wm. Ernest Henley, and it goes like this:

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds, and shall find, me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll,
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul.




It's also a song by Noctem. But mostly, I like the word for its own meaning.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

Ears stretched to 1 1/8
"snake bites"
monroe
nose
tongue.

Can you tell my cousin is a piercer? haha

as far as tattoos I have 3/4 sleeve on my right arm
chest piece that reads "Omnia vincit amor"
and an owl night scene on my left shin in the style of John dyer baizley.

I work for kelloggs snack division. I service stores by packing out our merchandise and handling displays. I am asked DAILY how I was hired with all my mods and the answer is simple. I bust my ass, I make my self overly approachable, and i dress nicer than the guys i work with haha.


----------



## Solodini

Ricky_Gallows said:


> I bust my ass, I make my self overly approachable, and i dress nicer than the guys i work with haha.



Same here, dude. Collared shirt and suit jacket as part of casual wear more than cancel out the cheek piercings which people notice first.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Recent ear shot.


----------



## Solodini

~20mm?


----------



## Dimensionator

ghstofperdition said:


> -I have a HUGE amount of love for the game Ocarine of Time, so I plan to get a tattoo on my back of Link doing a charged sword attack against a Big Poe ghost. To up the ante even more, I want to get it done deviantART style. Remember those pics of "realistic pokemon"? Yeah like that, but with Link doing a charged sword attack against a Big Poe ghost. I want the ghost to look hideously evil while holding a torch that burns with blue etheral flames and the sickest looking face. I want Link to look kinda battered and slightly crouched as he brings the sword around. I also want the sword to be the master sword (what else?  ) and have red/orange energy flames burning off of it. I'd also have a slightly pinup Navi hovering by the left rear side of Link's head. I think it would look so badass if the right artist could draw it. Gonna get it done on my upper back. My guess would be that this is gonna cost a minimum of 2k to get done due to the size, detail and coloring that I want done. I don't care, because I love the game that much.



That sounds so awesome. I'd love to have a master sword on my arm or leg. As well as a heart meter above my heart  

I would like to get my right lobe pierced, as well as a second on my left and probably another on my right after that. I might get my lip pierced, not quite sure yet. When I'm older I'll get a tattoo of the Devin Townsend Project logo on my forearm, that logo is just begging to be a tat. 
Or perhaps something like this:


----------



## tacotiklah

Dimensionator said:


> That sounds so awesome. I'd love to have a master sword on my arm or leg. As well as a heart meter above my heart



Knew you'd dig it Andy. 

The type of Poe im thinking of is the blue one you fight in the forest temple. Or what would be even more sick is to do the purple poe. Remember how it makes 3 clones of itself and encircles you? Would make more sense to do a spin attack in that case. (I know, you're supposed to use arrows on the one that rotates. But its more fun to do the spin attack.  )


----------



## Dimensionator

I was going to call you out on that but decided not to 
Maybe you should do it in Twilight Princess style? The big poes in that game are much more menacing.


----------



## tacotiklah

Dimensionator said:


> I was going to call you out on that but decided not to
> Maybe you should do it in Twilight Princess style? The big poes in that game are much more menacing.




I havent played twilight princess. 

I know, Im lame. lol


----------



## Blake1970

Just got the outline done over the weekend. I was a bit nervous because it's been about ten years and I had to find a new artist. Anyways I'm very happy with it. Can't wait to get the shading and color done.


----------



## Thedanishdude

JeffFromMtl said:


> Truth. I honestly think that the quality of the work is the first priority. It doesn't matter what the tattoo means to you or how badass you think your idea is, if you go to a mediocre artist, you're going to get mediocre work, and mediocrity is not something that someone who truly appreciates the art will settle for.
> 
> Regardless of content, the quality of the artist makes all the difference. I never thought I'd see another person with a Moby Dick tattoo, but when I did see one, there was no question who was willing to shell out for the better artist. I figure anything that's going to be on my body for the rest of my life had better look damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine:





That is amazing dude! It's so detailed and just damn beautiful!


Anyways, i have my lobes at 5 mm, and going to 10 within the next year.

I am also thinking of having a tattoo done, when i turn 18, in less than a year.
Only problem is, i have a lot of bad allergies, and i'm afraid ill get some serious complications from the ink.

Any of you have any experience with those kinds of things?


----------



## jacksonslut

i use to have my lobes stretched to 2 inches then realized my mistake haha (did this when i was 16-18. im bout to be 21 now) now i have permanently 15/16ths holes :/


----------



## leandroab

The idea of tattooing the "Type O Negative" symbol is really growing on me. But I'm too much of a pussy to do it ahhahha.


----------



## chronocide

I've a fair amount. The left arm is much further along than that now but I've no photos, nor have I photos of a few other things, but the main stuff is amongst these.

EDIT: Ahhhh, big pictures, sorry.


----------



## MikeH

All awesome tattoos. Especially digging the foot.


----------



## Blake1970

What do you guys recommend for tattoo aftercare?


----------



## chronocide

Bepanthen for the first week or so then cocoa butter for the next month or so. Then cocoa butter now and again forever.


----------



## Blake1970

Thanks! 



chronocide said:


> Bepanthen for the first week or so then cocoa butter for the next month or so. Then cocoa butter now and again forever.


----------



## MUTANTOID

This is my first tattoo! 






As you can tell I LOVE Deftones


----------



## MFB

Just got a new one done this afternoon, I'll post a pic sometime in the next few days (probably Sunday/Monday after it's healed)  Teaser : it's bad-ass


----------



## Kimling

Yes it is Bleeding Cowboys. I like it. Therefore, it's on my arm


----------



## MFB

This current tattoo Ive got is healing different than any of my others. I left the bandage on for 5 hours, washed it gently with warm water and soap then let it air dry for about 10 hours or so and finally put lotion on; to which I was met with an intense burning so I immediately wiped off. I let it air dry again until my shower this morning when I gently cleaned it again and it was fine. Tried lotion again today, then had to wipe it off again. Still no peeling or anything, just weird not putting lotion on it for the first couple days.


----------



## MUTANTOID

My tattoo had a burning sensation when I applied the lotion, I thought that was normal? 

I have heard and read so many different after care techniques that it seems to be just what you prefer as long as you avoid submerging in water, direct sunlight, and petroleum based lotions.


----------



## MikeH

MFB said:


> This current tattoo Ive got is healing different than any of my others. I left the bandage on for 5 hours, washed it gently with warm water and soap then let it air dry for about 10 hours or so and finally put lotion on; to which I was met with an intense burning so I immediately wiped off. I let it air dry again until my shower this morning when I gently cleaned it again and it was fine. Tried lotion again today, then had to wipe it off again. Still no peeling or anything, just weird not putting lotion on it for the first couple days.



Is the lotion scented? If so, get some unscented. Or better yet, just find some A+D Ointment. I use that for all of my tattoos and have had very minimal/no scabbing or burning. I never leave bandages over mine and have never had any negative results from doing so. 5 hours does seem a bit excessive, even if you are using the bandage. My artist always puts A+D on right after the tattoo, I leave that on for about 4 hours or so, take a shower, put a thin coat on after, then put another thin coat on in the morning. Your next coat should be around 3pm, depending on when you wake up. After that, start the cycle over again. Make sure not to put too much ointment on, as that will result in lack of air to the tattoo, and it will begin to scab. After a couple days, take one coat away so you're down to two a day, so on and so forth. It works for me, so I can only share what I know. It may be different for other people. 

ANYWAYS, here's some progress on my thigh piece:





Still have one session to go on the work that is present. I'll eventually be adding a few more roses, and maybe some cherry blossoms.


----------



## MFB

I used A&D ointment once and I didn't like it. It's actually not as good to use as it suffocates the skin cutting off the air from getting to it, but as for leaving the bandage; the guy actually said he'll leave it for up to 8, no less than 4, which surprised me cause I normally leave it for 2 then remove it  The lotion is just regular, unscented name brand shit too.


----------



## thatguy87

I prefer A+D; I swear it brings out the color so much better than anything else. Anyway.

Used to have my ears pierced but the military won't allow it (and my wife hated em) so I haven't worn any in 6 years. Right arm is untouched and ready for a sleeve which the military is also bitchy about, so I don't know when it's getting done. PICS!



















Go big or go home? lolz. I tried to resize but to no avail.


----------



## Lukifer

Well I have 9 tattoos and no piercings. 8 on my arms one on my chest. Want to do a full sleeve on my left arm but money is tight. Ill get pics of them soon and post them.


----------



## TwitTheShred

I have a fair few piercings in my face. 13 =]






I also have my PA pierced and stretched to 5mm. obviously no photos of that for here.

Few of my tatts.


























I also have a portrait of Devin Townsend on my leg but i have no photos of that atm.

This is my latest work which got started on today =] some of you may recignise it as it's a poster in the game FABLE 3.

REMEMBER! A Gentleman Grows A Beard!


----------



## soliloquy

i made a thread about body modification a while back. but it was more general rather than specifically what members have done:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lifestyle-health-fitness-food/138244-body-modification-nsfw.html


----------



## petereanima

this was my first one, left lower leg:






right leg:






Next week I have the next "date". 8)


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Started my left sleeve today. All line work is done, and is looking pretty awesome.


----------



## Solodini

What is it? Difficult to see from a far out pic.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

This was the preliminary drawing. A few additions and changes ave been made since, but it's not too far off of this one, although I'm much happier with the finished product.






It's based on The Great Sparrow/Three Pests campaign of 1950's and '60's China, when Mao was in power. Mao said that the sparrows had been stealing seeds from their crops, so they exterminated the sparrow population because they thought that would fix the problem but considering the sparrows were a keystone species and a primary predator of Locusts, the Locust population ballooned and destroyed almost all of the crops in China, kicking off a famine that killed nearly 40 million people. So it pretty much stands for the potential horrors of blind idolatry and the inability to question authority, as well as my ecological sensibilities. I also decided to have cherry blossoms incorporated. They're the only tattoo or part of any tattoo I have that could really be considered a traditional theme which is something I try to stay away from, but they tie into the whole scheme of the sleeve very well, as they traditionally stand for the ephemeral nature and beauty of life.


----------



## Solodini

That's a pretty beasting story behind a tattoo. I approve. Black and grey or colour to finish it? Any specific colour scheme?


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Thanks, man. It'll be all in colour, as I love vivid colours on tattoos. The only ideas my artist and I have discussed so far are that the sparrows would be the same colour as the one up on top of the drawing, the pagoda would be red, black and gold and the little tree's leaves would be yellows, reds and oranges. From what else I assume, the water would be some shade of blue of course, and the locusts would be green/yellow, most likely. And the cherry blossoms would follow the traditional colour scheme of white and pink, with yellow in the middle.


----------



## s_k_mullins

JeffFromMtl: Sounds fucking epic dude! Can't wait to see progress pics of that


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Thanks man, I'm really looking forward to getting some colour on it, and I'll definitely be keeping you guys updated with each session, as I'll sitting for 3-4 more


----------



## Joeywilson

Got some color a while ago and added in a scuba helmet. Fixed up one of my thumbs too, we're gonna make the other one into a rose or something.

I really want my hand tattooed.\


for soem reason the pictures won't work argh


----------



## Joeywilson

It just keeps saying 'upload failed' .


----------



## drgamble

I work on electricity for a day job, so piercings are out. Never really found anything I wanted tattooed for life. It seems like a prerequisite to be in a band these days. Most of my friends have both.


----------



## mikemueller2112

I want to get another tattoo, I love colours that really pop on it, but haven't deciding on any piece that I want to do. I have one on my leg that we basically took an 8th note, and built a design around it to follow the flow of my calf. I'm not on my computer, I'll post a pic later.


----------



## AySay

Joeywilson said:


> .



keep tryin widdem pics goober. i wana see it.

Also, Jeff you are going to have the 2 coolest tats ever when the sparrow one is done!


----------



## JPMike

My right arm till my elbow is almost covered. Still have a few parts to fill.

Then going on the rest of it, for a full sleeve, after I am going for the left arm.

Plus, 1 nostril piercing, 2 tragus', 2 18mm stretchings and a septum I never sport.


----------



## Dimensionator

I was going to start stretching my earlobes, and I've looked up all the necessary instructions/precautions, etc... So a question to those of you with stretched ears, would you recommend this set for someone who has 18g piercings?

1 STEEL EAR STRETCH KIT Tapers +PLUGS 0g-14g tunnels -24pc set **BEST VALUE**

Basically, is would this be a good kit to use?


----------



## cwhitey2

Getting some more ink tomorrow  i will post some pics


----------



## JeffFromMtl

AySay said:


> Also, Jeff you are going to have the 2 coolest tats ever when the sparrow one is done!



Thanks a lot man, my artist does really good work, so compliments to him:

http://www.bizzaroid-tattoos.com/


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I snagged some new ink last night! Most definitely pleased with it. It's a little red because I took this right after I washed it for the first time, but you get the idea.






Hooray for poor decisions!


----------



## Solodini

Dimensionator, that kit is way expensive. Mine from 1mm-10mm cost £15. No jewellery but you're better buying jewellery yourself based on what fits well and is comfortable. I recommend Kaos brand silicone tunnels. Really soft, thin silicone which is really comfortable when freshly stretched. Can use them to streth gently, as well, as you can fold em, pop em in and play with the ear to stretch slowly until they fit at each size. More natural approach than hard stretching 1-2mm at a time.


----------



## JPMike

I got my right ear stretched with a scapel or lancet, from nothing to straight 0mm to 10mm. I would recommend, surgical steel to be used all the time. At the moment, I have 18mm tubes that don't have rubber bands around or screws, just they fit in place. Perfect for cleaning your stretchings easy while having a bath and fear you might lose something. 

Ink day today!!!


----------



## cwhitey2

pics of my new tat 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/148083-new-pin-up-tat-day.html


----------



## Joeywilson

AySay said:


> keep tryin widdem pics goober. i wana see it.
> 
> Also, Jeff you are going to have the 2 coolest tats ever when the sparrow one is done!



Not working  Been trying errday too.

Would anyone mind uploading them If I email them?


----------



## Bekanor

I want a cthulhu sleeve and a pin-up tatt of Samus Aran in a bikini with gun arm, in bomber girl style. 

The problem is I suck at drawing and don't know anyone who can draw well enough to do the job.


----------



## Blake1970

My most recent tattoos...


----------



## MikeH

Awesome. I'm a huge fan of Dia Los Muertos girls.


----------



## thatguy87

Is it weird that I hate skull tattoos? well most skulls of any kind and especially skulls with flowery eyes. I just don't understand. Someone help me here?


----------



## Blake1970

This is on my right arm. This pic was taken years ago after he was done. It's faded some since, but still looks kick ass.


----------



## Bigsby

i was thinking about getting my lip pierced and i was wondering what do you do to take care of it i've been reading about it and it seems to get infected pretty easily how often do you have to clean it after it is healed and before it is healed?


----------



## Solodini

Boil some water, pour in some salt, chill it. Clean it a couple of times per day. The crusty bits form to keep germs out so let them do their job.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Sup guys. I'm thinking of getting a PRS bird inlay on my forearm for my first ink when I turn 18 in a few months, thoughts?







Edit: Choppy image is choppy


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ninetyfour said:


> Sup guys. I'm thinking of getting a PRS bird inlay on my forearm for my first ink when I turn 18 in a few months, thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Choppy image is choppy



I wouldn't get something like that as your first, especially on your forearm. 

That's coming from a guy with a sleeve and 3/4.


----------



## Ninetyfour

How come man?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ninetyfour said:


> How come man?



I'm not knocking your idea man, I think it's pretty sweet. PRS is awesome.

I'm just a firm believer in keeping your first tattoo to a place where it's not immediately visible in normal attire. Like it or not, people WILL judge you based on tattoos, it's just a fact of life at this point. You don't know how much you'll like tattoos in general or even the content of said tattoo as few as ten years from now. Heck, I know a lot of folks who wanted tattoos for years, and when they finally got them, they just didn't get the rush they thought they would, and wound up regretting them.

Don't let me get you down though man.  If having that on your arm makes you feel more comfortable with your body, then by all means don't let ANYONE stop you.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Ah okay cheers bro. I have a while to decide, so I'll give it some thought


----------



## Solodini

What about down the back of your calf? The leg equivalent of your original plan.


----------



## MFB

Instead of doing it straight down you arm, why not have that also go in a spiral so its like a legitimate nose dive? After the last bird you could also do a little explosion


----------



## Ninetyfour

Solodini said:


> What about down the back of your calf? The leg equivalent of your original plan.



Never really been a fan of calf tats dude :/ I just don't wear shorts enough!



MFB said:


> Instead of doing it straight down you arm, why not have that also go in a spiral so its like a legitimate nose dive? After the last bird you could also do a little explosion



Well I've thought about that (bar the explosion bit ) but I'm not sure where I'd have it


----------



## Winspear

I don't think the PRS tat would look good just like that. You didn't specify if you were intending to add some things to it or not, but if I was going to get something based around that it would be a solid sleeve style tattoo with the birds fairly large as the focal point.

I.e.



vs http://www.flickr.com/photos/kahadidi/3598870636/


----------



## Blake1970

New lotus tattoo.


----------



## MikeH

I want hand tattoos, but I'm too much of a pussy to get them at this point.  But this guy will be going on my right arm in a few months.


----------



## Blake1970

^You have to post picks when you get started^

That's going to be a bad ass tattoo man. The hand was not to bad. It hurt don't get me wrong, but nothing like I thought it would.


----------



## Varcolac

Blake1970 said:


> New lotus tattoo.



Only thing I saw:






And now I have the Sonic 3 boss music stuck in my head, so that'll make the afternoon go a bit quicker at least. Thanks.


----------



## Gitte

this is me getting my arm tattooooooed!!!






and this is the 3/4 of the final piece!






i will get my arm done by this artist. he's the best!!


----------



## MikeH

Blake1970 said:


> ^You have to post picks when you get started^
> 
> That's going to be a bad ass tattoo man. The hand was not to bad. It hurt don't get me wrong, but nothing like I thought it would.



No, I just mean I'm afraid to get them and have to deal with the whole "I can't get a jerb!" rigmarole. I think they look fantastic, though.

And I definitely will. I still have to find an artist in FL that can do it for me. I had a guy lined up, but he ended up moving to San Diego. I figure I'd like to spend around $1000 total, if the artist is really worth it.


----------



## Blake1970

MikeH said:


> No, I just mean I'm afraid to get them and have to deal with the whole "I can't get a jerb!" rigmarole. I think they look fantastic, though.
> 
> And I definitely will. I still have to find an artist in FL that can do it for me. I had a guy lined up, but he ended up moving to San Diego. I figure I'd like to spend around $1000 total, if the artist is really worth it.



Yeah they finally relaxed the dress code here at work, but I'm prepared to use tattoo concealer if someone starts bitching about how uncomfortable it makes them feel lol. There are so many people here at work with tattoos they just got tired of trying to enforce it.


----------



## metal_sam14

Ok I need an opinion from you seasoned tattoo folk! 

I am after a 1/4 or 1/2 sleeve, I was thinking of getting it based on my EP cover, I want to do this because it is really personal to me, and has a very personal meaning, unlike a lot of the stuff i see floating around where I live.

this leads me to my questions:

1. is it too egotistical to get a tattoo based off your own album?
2. http://f.bandcamp.com/z/35/83/3583124991-1.jpg that is the image, anyone has any ideas of what I could do based off that? 

Cheers!


----------



## broj15

i have the right side of my lower lip. I'm thinking about getting the other side done and getting angel bites (i believe this combination would be classified as K9's). I plan on getting my lobes done soon and will probably stretch them to a 4. 
My girl friend has spider bites and 4's in her lobes and a very beautiful tattoo on her right shoulder that my longtime friend did for her (i'll post a pic of some of his work at the bottom of my post). 
i plan on getting the following tattoos: small dead kennedy's logo on the side of my left hand just below my pinky, the space man from the cover of Modest Mouse's "blue cadet 3, do you connect" on the back of my leg, red and black nautical stars on the triceps of each arm, a rose on the top of my foot and a music note behind my ear. I've also been contemplating a transdermal by my eye. 
My employers thoughts: I work in an independent record store so my boss says "the weirder you look the better"
My parents thought: my mom is cool with it... My dad din't speak to me for a few days when i got my lip pierced. He once told my mom he would divorce her if she got a tattoo (damn white, conservative christians)
here is the link to some of my friends work. It's not very recent so he has progressed a lot and gotten much better since these were done.

http://www.agelessarttattoo.com/SAM.html


----------



## samincolour

Here's a pic of my best friend tattooing my mums family crest on my foot!







Getting my dads this weekend. I'm really not stoked that, or the colouring, seriously it was the worst pain I've ever felt in my life, horrible!

I love it now though, now it's started healing


----------



## Solodini

metal_sam14 said:


> Ok I need an opinion from you seasoned tattoo folk!
> 
> I am after a 1/4 or 1/2 sleeve, I was thinking of getting it based on my EP cover, I want to do this because it is really personal to me, and has a very personal meaning, unlike a lot of the stuff i see floating around where I live.
> 
> this leads me to my questions:
> 
> 1. is it too egotistical to get a tattoo based off your own album?
> 2. http://f.bandcamp.com/z/35/83/3583124991-1.jpg that is the image, anyone has any ideas of what I could do based off that?
> 
> Cheers!



It would work best as a half sleeve, I think. Take off the writing and just use all of it. Have a look around artists and find someone whose style you think would suit it or ask at studios and see which of their artists they'd recommend. Have a look at all prospective artists and make a decision.

Just bear in mind that unless you find an amazingly skilled artist, it will likely look very different to that when tattooed. Most artists are unable to exactly replicate a photograph and few want to as they want to put their own style to work on it.


----------



## metal_sam14

Thanks mate, I appreciate the input


----------



## Solodini

No problem.  let us know how it turns out.


----------



## MikeH

samincolour said:


> Here's a pic of my best friend tattooing my mums family crest on my foot!



Feet tattoos suck. Period. Mine was so awful. 

New tattoo incoming tomorrow. Free, at that!


----------



## MikeH

And here is said tattoo.


----------



## yellowv

I want to get a Davy Jones on my leg. Actually eventually want my lower right leg basically sleeved in a complete pirate theme. Right now I just have this one there.


----------



## JPMike

yellowv said:


> I want to get a Davy Jones on my leg. Actually eventually want my lower right leg basically sleeved in a complete pirate theme. Right now I just have this one there.



Nice!!! 

I got tattoo appointment on Friday and Saturday.

Starting up my leg and finishing my left arm.


----------



## Dimensionator

So, I stretched my right earlobe to 14g and I'm gonna do the left in a minute.
My goal is 8g, and I may continue after that.


----------



## Blake1970

Got this done over the weekend.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Blake1970 said:


> Got this done over the weekend.


what do your other knuckles say?


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

I'm a huge john dyer baizley fan... heres two sittings worth of work I've had done recently. 2 more outlining sessions left before color!


----------



## Blake1970

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> what do your other knuckles say?



pure luck


----------



## Blake1970

my knuckles


----------



## Stealthtastic

I don't have any peircings or tats, I plan on getting a tat on my birthday next year.
Whole reason I don't is cause I live with my dad, and he is like hella old and thinks they are for delinquetes.


----------



## Dimensionator

^Same way for me. My mom is thankfully more open minded, she's not against the idea of tattoos but she wants me to wait til I'm older (which I have no problem with).

Also update, I've stretched my lobes to 14g just fine and soon I'll start with 12, then hopefully get my lobes pierced again, but a bit higher up.


----------



## Solodini

Dimensionator, make sure you leave them at least 6 Weeks between stretches, unless you want to risk them looking like cats' arseholes.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Ricky_Gallows said:


> I'm a huge john dyer baizley fan... heres two sittings worth of work I've had done recently. 2 more outlining sessions left before color!



Baisley's the man, and that work looks like it should do him some justice when it's done. Good stuff


----------



## MUTANTOID

This is after the first session. I am going to get color soon! This is done by Ryan Fink @ Empire Tattoo in Ashveille NC


----------



## Whitechapel7

sidge428 said:


> good good
> 
> i dont feel i should have to hide mine, so i dont tend to bother... i dont see why its frowned upon.
> 
> because we live in a society where anything out of the norm is unacceptable.  which is a crock of shit, because everyone is their own person and should be able to do what ever they want to their body and not be judged for it, but that is how people are


----------



## Whitechapel7

Solodini said:


> Dimensionator, make sure you leave them at least 6 Weeks between stretches, unless you want to risk them looking like cats' arseholes.



well if he's at 14 and going to 12, he shouldn't have any worries. i went from 14 to 8 using tapers, but that's because 8 is still relatively small for gauges. so in a sense you are still right. 4-6 weeks is about right


----------



## Dimensionator

I just stretched them last night after a shower (having had them for in for about 2 weeks) from 14 - 12 and they felt fine, no pain whatsoever.


----------



## jr1092

Dimensionator said:


> I just stretched them last night after a shower (having had them for in for about 2 weeks) from 14 - 12 and they felt fine, no pain whatsoever.



I didn't have a problem stretching mine out at first, once you get to bigger sizes it's best to wait to get to the next size. I have my lobes at 7/16 and I plan on keeping them there. I took my time getting to this size. I think I started stretching mine about 2 years ago. I don't plan on stretching them out any bigger. Any bigger and my lobes will take a new shape and I don't want that. I took them out and within a 3 weeks they shrunk down to a 6g. I work a fairly white collar job and they are pretty cool with my gauges and also having my cartilage pierced as well.


----------



## Ardez

This thread's title made me instantly think of the new Deus Ex game  Yyyyeah.... go on.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

JeffFromMtl said:


> Baisley's the man, and that work looks like it should do him some justice when it's done. Good stuff



I agree! The guy doing my work is a good friend and great artist. just got my third session done last week. Fourth will be done this friday for my b day.


----------



## butterschnapps

all that remains are two nipple rings, 12 ga


----------



## petereanima

short update here, only crappy phone-pic at the moment, will post good ones when its finished (end of december) 8)


----------



## samincolour

MikeH said:


> Feet tattoos suck. Period. Mine was so awful.
> 
> New tattoo incoming tomorrow. Free, at that!



I'm getting it coloured in and my other foot doing next week, I am soooo not excited haha


----------



## Aevolve

Random question for you guys-
I've been contemplating stretching my ears.
Question is: how permanent is it? Is there a certain size you can go to before they will refuse to close up again?


----------



## samincolour

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Random question for you guys-
> I've been contemplating stretching my ears.
> Question is: how permanent is it? Is there a certain size you can go to before they will refuse to close up again?



8mm is generally the size where they close up to normal piercing size when they heal. Anything past that you're looking at a tiny hole!

Mine were 18mm and 16mm and because I looked after them when healing, they look like small scars rather than holes in my ears. They don't look too bad!

Our singer got 30's on small lobes and one side is ripped. He regretted that.


----------



## MUTANTOID

I had my ears stretched to 1/2' and after a week or two of taking them out the hole had shrunken back down to the point where an 8 wouldn't fit through. I don't know if that's normal tho?


----------



## Aevolve

samincolour said:


> 8mm is generally the size where they close up to normal piercing size when they heal. Anything past that you're looking at a tiny hole!
> 
> Mine were 18mm and 16mm and because I looked after them when healing, they look like small scars rather than holes in my ears. They don't look too bad!
> 
> Our singer got 30's on small lobes and *one side is ripped*. He regretted that.


 Fucking ow.


----------



## cwhitey2

Got more done on Friday.


----------



## Blake1970

Baku outline!


----------



## kevdes93

i have my chest piece (2 crossed m1911s and it says father over them) theyre my dads favorite handguns and he also carried them when he went overseas. i also have "hold fast" tattooed on my wrists. going to get mastodons leviathan in sleeve form. im gonna start that soon


----------



## Stealthtastic

leftyguitarjoe said:


> My lobes are at a comfortable 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my unfinished Dharma Wheel on my chest


 
Damn you are on skinny dude.

I am the same way, nice tat btw.


----------



## MikeH

M'lady and I got matching sparrows. AIN'T WE JUST CUTE!


----------



## decypher

as noted somewhere else, I'm into bears, so I had this bear tattoo made 10 years ago - it was the very first tattoo that my mom made, she was an accomplished airbrush artist, who ventured into the tattoo scene, unfortunately she passed away too soon, so it's kind of a great memory for me as well. Her airbrush works were amazing, and I think she would have done well with the tattoos as well...


----------



## Blake1970

Wow look at these plugs, nice! Nice ink also.


----------



## MikeH

Too bad the guy's a dick and a skinhead. And his band sucks.

He does have some nice tattoos, though.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

MikeH said:


> Too bad the guy's a dick and a skinhead. And his band sucks.
> 
> He does have some nice tattoos, though.



BLASPHEMY!!!
is he really a skinhead?


----------



## petereanima

You guys do know that "skinhead" does not automatically include any political attitude?


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I had my left ear stretched to a 2. and I love tattoos but I'm not sure if I'm going to get any but I kind of want a owl and a apple on my chest because of my one of my dads tattoos


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> Of course! It's never once crossed my mind that people who are "different" should be shown any less respect than those who are "normal", in whatever aspect - be it body mods, disabilities, or general appearance.
> In fact, I'd be more likely to approach someone I
> didn't know with body mods or wacky/long hair than I would a "normal" looking person!
> Some of my best friends have HUGE stretched earlobes...as long as they don't mind me poking them, or putting stuff through them, it'sall fine


I would also be more likely to approach some one that most people consider wacky looking cause from my experience they tend to be down to earth people and are really kind.


----------



## MikeH

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!
> is he really a skinhead?



It's all hearsay, so I can't confirm it, but I've heard that he's a racist. He and his father both. But it could have been bullshit for all I know.

But his band still sucks.


----------



## Blake1970

Went back to get it finished. It took four hours.


----------



## uncle_sprinter

I has my lip pierced on the left side, and 3/4th inch plugs. No tattoos, i don't want any.


----------



## Blake1970

Christmas to myself this year.


----------



## Blake1970

This guy does some amazing shit.


----------



## thrsher

i love ink. here is my collection. missing pics of two pieces on my upper left arm and dont have a pic of my lower right leg filled with morbid angels altars of madness. there is one pic of my lef in the background that you can kind of see it. my rib peice background still isnt finished because im a bitch and the ribs suck.


----------



## Blake1970

Thanks for sharing the info about the ribs. I'm starting a piece next Friday lol. Nice ink by the way \m/


----------



## Solodini

The mortal kombat characters are ridiculously well done. Who did em?


----------



## MikeH

So I'm making a huge commitment soon. My entire right side, from my armpit to my hip, will be colored in black. About 5" wide. I'm going to make the edges filigree, and the inside will be overlaid with white tattooing of geometric patterns. Possibly a white mandala. I'm really excited about it. Also, tomorrow my buddy is running a booth at a local tattoo convention. So don't be surprised if I end up with something on me.


----------



## thrsher

paul acker deep six tattoo is philly did them


----------



## slowro

I have both ears pierced, top left of my ear pierced (pinna), and both nipples with bars and I want a tragus piercing and keep thinking about small stretch black tubes for my lobes. I have a couple of tats but I'm just starting a design for sleeve and to finish the rest of my leg. I will just wear a long sleeve to job interviews and any employer with have to deal with my piercings haha


----------



## Ulvhedin

Nose and eyebrow pierced. 
Got a tattoo for my 16th birthday from my parents(one of thoose "i wont smoke or drink" obligations). Got a snake on my left ringfinger. I know it smells of Bodom, which I was quite into at the time, but I cant say I regret it 

For now I'm building muscle for a armpiece. Sleeves on skinny dudes just looks strange imo lol


----------



## MikeH

slowro said:


> any employer with have to deal with my piercings haha



If that's your point of view, ur doin' it rong.


----------



## slowro

MikeH said:


> If that's your point of view, ur doin' it rong.


 
Been in employment since leaving school for the last 10 years in sales and a few other customer service driven jobs and its never been an issue, if it was I would change job  I only took my current job to get a company vehicle and travel around Scotland working on cars meeting different people.

work to live  lifes too short to not do the things you like


----------



## MikeH

I realize that, but an employer doesn't have to "deal with" anything. They don't like them, you either take them out, or keep looking for another job.

Anyways, I got this today.


----------



## BornToLooze

These are my two





and this was a christmas present to myself (if i can get it to show up)


----------



## Domkid118

Got my elbow tattooed today


----------



## MikeH

^You and I are now friends.


----------



## techcoreriffman

I have 5/8" lobes. I'm stretching them to 1 1/2".
(These haven't happened yet, but will eventually.)
Soon I'm getting my labret pierced to stretch to 10mm (slightly bigger than a 00g piercing.) Philtrum to a 0, Septum to a 2g, 3 14g piercings in my left eyebrow. A 14g and 16g ring in my left nostril. Left industrial, right orbital through my tragus, rook and cartilage. 6 collarbone dermals, 2 sternum dermals, and both nipples pierced are my piercing plans.

For tattoos, I'm going to get my right arm old school sleeved, my left arm Egyptian themed, a Sioux backpiece, an inspirational chestpiece, a TNBC left ribcage, random left leg, blackwork right.

And I'm gonna be a tattoo artist so  the haters.


----------



## Cabinet

So, I have no tattoos or piercings of any kind, they aren't really my thing personally.
But I have a sudden interest in bull rings for the nose 
You guys have any opinions on certain shapes? Hell I'm not even sure I could pull it off


----------



## Solodini

Septum piercings are the best. I have mine done. You can flip it up for job interviews, as well.


----------



## matt397

I've spent a good few years deciding on what my next tattoo should be an I've decided on.....





Im getting just the one gargoyle, inverted, grey scale with the red eyes as you see it here placed on my right rib cage. Problem is in my area all you have is fucking scratch shops. Im desperately searching for a credible tattoo artist in the Greater Toronto Area. SS.org, you guys know of any ?


----------



## MikeH

Decided to put my plugs back in last week. They currently sit at a 2g, but I should be up to a 0g by the end of next week. I was already at 7/16 previously, so I know what does and doesn't feel right, and so far, everything feels right. My lobes are very relaxed, no swelling, and no pain whatsoever. My goal size is 1/2" for the time being.


----------



## jr1092

So deciding on some tattoo ideas. I created this with the help of photoshop. What do you guys think? Any little tweaks that would make it look a little better? I tried to figure out what font the ID album uses but can't figure it out to save my life.


----------



## Solodini

I don't think it looks right to have the brackets in one font and the text in another.


----------



## jr1092

Solodini said:


> I don't think it looks right to have the brackets in one font and the text in another.



Thats what I've been thinking as well. Does anyone know what font that album used, its driving me nuts I can't find anything close


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I have tattoos/ears pierced. I don't really like to talk about it, not because Im embarrassed or anything, they just are all things that would have no meaning to anyone but myself so there's no way to even talk about them really. I like it that way though, since I'm the one whos stuck with them haha. Has anyone here ever had one they lived to regret later?


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I personally love discussing tattoos with people - as long as they know what they're talking about and are equally as educated/interested in tattoo art as I am. The only time I'm ever really reluctant to talk about tattoos (mine or otherwise) is when I'm approached and asked about them by someone who clearly doesn't know a thing about them. Their question is usually something along the lines of "I love your tattoos, what do they mean?". At that point, I'm really just not interested in discussing it, as these encounters have often led to discussions about how they want to get a tattoo and share their stupid idea with me. They ask for my artist's contact info, and I don't feel like being a dick and saying "Sorry, but he wouldn't be interested in tattooing your stupid little quote on your wrist, he's a little more into doing large, substantial and detailed work", so I often have to find another way out of the conversation


----------



## Joeywilson

JeffFromMtl said:


> I personally love discussing tattoos with people - as long as they know what they're talking about and are equally as educated/interested in tattoo art as I am. The only time I'm ever really reluctant to talk about tattoos (mine or otherwise) is when I'm approached and asked about them by someone who clearly doesn't know a thing about them. Their question is usually something along the lines of "I love your tattoos, what do they mean?". At that point, I'm really just not interested in discussing it, as these encounters have often led to discussions about how they want to get a tattoo and share their stupid idea with me. They ask for my artist's contact info, and I don't feel like being a dick and saying "Sorry, but he wouldn't be interested in tattooing your stupid little quote on your wrist, he's a little more into doing large, substantial and detailed work", so I often have to find another way out of the conversation



The amount of times this happens is ridiculous. 'Yo maynn, I love your sleeve. Who's ya artist? Can't wait to get my sick tribal sleeve started the day after never'.


----------



## The Norsemen

The Only thing I have right now are some ear piercings.
I have my lobes stretched with 2 rings of 1/4 roundbar. Just a hair over 2g

My goal for my ears is around 00g, maybe a little more.
I can't get my hands on any steel stock and can't afford to buy any rings.
So far I've only had metal in my ears and I want to keep it that way.
I need to have that weight, even though I'm pretty used to it now.

I have big tattoo plans.. Lots of Norse and Asatru themed pieces.
Just no cash.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Joeywilson said:


> The amount of times this happens is ridiculous. 'Yo maynn, I love your sleeve. Who's ya artist? Can't wait to get my sick tribal sleeve started the day after never'.



 Hit the nail on the head with that one.


----------



## MikeH

The Norsemen said:


> The Only thing I have right now are some ear piercings.
> I have my lobes stretched with 2 rings of 1/4 roundbar. Just a hair over 2g
> 
> My goal for my ears is around 00g, maybe a little more.
> I can't get my hands on any steel stock and can't afford to buy any rings.
> So far I've only had metal in my ears and I want to keep it that way.
> I need to have that weight, even though I'm pretty used to it now.
> 
> I have big tattoo plans.. Lots of Norse and Asatru themed pieces.
> Just no cash.



Welcome to the No Cash Club.  As far as metal, I can't blame you. The ONLY reason I have plastic in my ears at the moment is because my girlfriend already had a full set from 16g to 0g or plastic plugs. I really hate synthetic materials for my ears. After these, I'm going all organics. If you're looking for weight, don't rule out stone. There's some phenomenal companies that make stone, shell, horn, and wood plugs that have a bit of heft to them. Plus they look cool as hell.

I'm talking with an artist now about my half sleeve. It's going to essentially consist of sacred geometry (mandalas, Metatron's Cubes, tesseracts, etc.) and have the internals of a beehive somewhere as well.


----------



## The Norsemen

MikeH said:


> Welcome to the No Cash Club.  As far as metal, I can't blame you. The ONLY reason I have plastic in my ears at the moment is because my girlfriend already had a full set from 16g to 0g or plastic plugs. I really hate synthetic materials for my ears. After these, I'm going all organics. If you're looking for weight, don't rule out stone. There's some phenomenal companies that make stone, shell, horn, and wood plugs that have a bit of heft to them. Plus they look cool as hell.
> 
> I'm talking with an artist now about my half sleeve. It's going to essentially consist of sacred geometry (mandalas, Metatron's Cubes, tesseracts, etc.) and have the internals of a beehive somewhere as well.



Not having cash fuckin sucks.
Piercings are cheap though, I can go to a shop in town and buy a needle for 2 bucks. So I'm debating more piercings. Also looking for work though so 

Plugs are another thing I can't stand. I'll never put them in my ears.
I just don't like them. My goal is to get a few sets of steel rings.
I'm not partial to whether they're CBR's or screw tips or anything though

The ones I have now were bent from steel stock and they kick ass because they NEVER stink.
I didn't really give a shit if they stunk to begin with but it's nice not having a girlfriend telling me they stink like shit.
My ear cheese smelled pretty foul.

Thats a pretty badass tattoo Idea.
All that stuff together would be pretty sick. Especially if it all got fit together.


----------



## metal_sam14

Got my first tattoo done, started small, wanted to see how my super sensitive/eczema prone skin would handle it, seems to be going alright so far! I am getting someone to start designing a half sleeve next, based on the themes from my first solo album, very excited


----------



## jordanky

This is me and my buddy Jarred (I'm on the left) who was actually getting tattooed prior to this. A bunch of my friends and I gave him some sharpie tattoos making fun of random subject matter that most walk-in client end up getting haha.

I'm pretty well covered. The only spots I have left are an entire back, my right hand and my throat/neck. I'm only 22, I'm trying to save some space haha. Although I do hate not having my right hand tattooed.






Mostly all my stuff is old school traditional type, but I have a few portraits, and my left leg is completely sleeved out with all of the artwork from the Offspring album Americana. 

This is my favorite portrait so far!


----------



## MikeH

My whole left leg is being sleeved in traditional/old school style work. Looking good. 



The Norsemen said:


> Thats a pretty badass tattoo Idea.
> All that stuff together would be pretty sick. Especially if it all got fit together.



I'm huge into Thomas Hooper, so that's where the inspiration mostly comes from (along with the spirituality and attachment to sacred geometry). He's booked up for a solid 2 years and charges way more than I'll ever have (with good reason), so I'm looking for the next best person to do it. Just because I can't get the real deal doesn't mean I won't settle for something great. It's just a matter of finding someone who can do something even remotely close to him.


----------



## Aevolve

MikeH said:


>



Holy shit. I want that on me. Now.

That is some of the most amazing work I've seen. Ever.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Fucking Thomas Hooper, man... God damn.


----------



## Prydogga

This clothes shop a block away from me has a print of his on the wall. I want it greatly.


----------



## Blake1970

So I started this huge dragon on the right side of my torso and I'm waiting to go back to get some shading done on April 20th. God I hate waiting so long between sessions. Sucks man.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Blake1970 said:


> So I started this huge dragon on the right side of my torso and I'm waiting to go back to get some shading done on April 20th. God I hate waiting so long between sessions. Sucks man.



 I'm waiting til April 19th to get some more colour done on my left sleeve.


----------



## requiemsoup

I've got snakebites... Had them for probably, I'd guess, around a year and a half. 
I'm actually surprised my job let me keep them haha.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Glorious


----------



## kevdes93

^ awesome haha.


my plan (which will come to fruition in a month or so) is as follows.

STARTING A SLEEVE BASED ON MASTODONS LEVIATHAN COVER!! im stoked as hell!! one of my favorite bands of all time.


----------



## Divinehippie

i got lebrets (sp)/septum/ ears streched (00) and a tat on my back. ill upload pics after this weekend as i've decided either a new piercing or tat is in order!


----------



## highlordmugfug

When I get the money (and after I've put a bit more thought into it) if I can find a place to do it, I've been considering getting my tongue split.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

1" 1/2 stretched lobes
both sides of my lower lip
Septum piercing
Heart on my knee and an 'X' on my ankle


----------



## JeffFromMtl

kevdes93 said:


> ^ awesome haha.
> 
> 
> my plan (which will come to fruition in a month or so) is as follows.
> 
> STARTING A SLEEVE BASED ON MASTODONS LEVIATHAN COVER!! im stoked as hell!! one of my favorite bands of all time.



Nice I have a Moby Dick sleeve. Go back a few pages if you want to see it, I'm pretty sure I posted it in this thread at some point.


----------



## Blake1970

Damn I have shading setup for the 20th of this month and I can't stand waiting. I feels kind of like it did when I was a kid waiting for Christmas morning!


----------



## jordanky

highlordmugfug said:


> When I get the money (and after I've put a bit more thought into it) if I can find a place to do it, I've been considering getting my tongue split.



A close friend of mine had his done a few months ago and said it's the worst thing that's ever happened to him.


----------



## kevdes93

JeffFromMtl said:


> Nice I have a Moby Dick sleeve. Go back a few pages if you want to see it, I'm pretty sure I posted it in this thread at some point.



yeah dude i saw that a few pages back and it totally blew my mind haha. may i ask how many hours it took to complete?


----------



## fassaction

I used to have my ears pierced, stretched out to like a 4 gauge. Had a lebret piercing...

Have two really shitty "tribal" tattoos that I despise. I got them when I was 18, thought i was going to be a total badass having ink. Now i regret not getting something a little more meaningful, and something that isnt so cliche of the time frame (late 90s).


----------



## JeffFromMtl

kevdes93 said:


> yeah dude i saw that a few pages back and it totally blew my mind haha. may i ask how many hours it took to complete?



It was over 30 hours, probably in the ballpark of 32 or 33 hours.


----------



## MikeH

Ears are now at 00g. Funny, because the day before I got them in, they weren't even close. Then the next night in my shower I had absolutely no problems getting the plugs straight in without any sort of taper. They refuse to take in double-flared plugs, though.


----------



## ZEBOV

I have no tattoos or piercings. Think I should start with my ears?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

anyone here got a tongue stud? i really want one. thoughts?


----------



## highlordmugfug

jordanky said:


> A close friend of mine had his done a few months ago and said it's the worst thing that's ever happened to him.


Why so? Is he having problems talking or eating or... what's the issue with it?


And I'm probably going to get a few tattoos in the next few months. Two of them music related, 1 of them 'being classy' related. That's all I'm saying until I get them done.


----------



## Solodini

ZEBOV said:


> I have no tattoos or piercings. Think I should start with my ears?



It's a safe place to start. Most other piercings would look weird without ears pierced, IMO, so go for it.


----------



## ZEBOV

One issue I have with piercing my ears is that my workplace doesn't allow jewelry to be worn WHILE working, including wedding rings. Jewelry can slip off and get lost in pizza and end up getting eaten.
Sooooo, right after piercing my ears, they'll probably be trying to heal. Can the earrings stay out for a 9 hour shift, or would the piercings close up? Is there a way to keep these almost invisible?
This would hardly be an issue if the franchise office wasn't right next door.


----------



## slowro

could you not tape them? I used to have to do this at school during sports


----------



## matt397

ZEBOV said:


> One issue I have with piercing my ears is that my workplace doesn't allow jewelry to be worn WHILE working, including wedding rings. Jewelry can slip off and get lost in pizza and end up getting eaten.
> Sooooo, right after piercing my ears, they'll probably be trying to heal. Can the earrings stay out for a 9 hour shift, or would the piercings close up? Is there a way to keep these almost invisible?
> This would hardly be an issue if the franchise office wasn't right next door.



When I used to work in places like this I just took them out and on lunch or break or whatever I'd shove the earing back through. didn't really have a problem with them closing up.


----------



## JStraitiff

I have a my nose pieced and my ears stretched to 00. 

Once i get the spare money im going to get a full sleeve. Its going to be an original interpretation of artwork from all of my favorite bands or my favorite artwork from bands haha. To name a few Avenged Sevenfold, Opeth, Dream Theater, Korn. Im still piecing together more and more artwork i want incorporated.


----------



## Solodini

ZEBOV said:


> One issue I have with piercing my ears is that my workplace doesn't allow jewelry to be worn WHILE working, including wedding rings. Jewelry can slip off and get lost in pizza and end up getting eaten.
> Sooooo, right after piercing my ears, they'll probably be trying to heal. Can the earrings stay out for a 9 hour shift, or would the piercings close up? Is there a way to keep these almost invisible?
> This would hardly be an issue if the franchise office wasn't right next door.



PTFE labret studs.


----------



## LOSTxxTHExxGAME

here is mine i got on my 18th sums me up pretty darn good 
troll face.JPG
me and my brother where laughing about the idear so i was like f#@k it lets do it and we where laughing all the way to the tattoo shop showed it to girl who works there and she starts laughing and all you can hear while i was getting this was people laughing the tattooist was cracking up and could barely do her job BEST 18TH EVER


----------



## Pooluke41

I cannot tell if that tattoo is incredibly awesome or a burden on yourself...


----------



## highlordmugfug

If that sums you up, then I don't like you.  

EDIT: And I asked for this thread to be merged. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/128485-body-modification-piercings-tattoos-etc-12.html
There's already a big thread for this.


----------



## LOSTxxTHExxGAME

highlordmugfug said:


> If that sums you up, then I don't like you.
> 
> EDIT: And I asked for this thread to be merged. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/128485-body-modification-piercings-tattoos-etc-12.html
> There's already a big thread for this.



yeh i just found it  im still new to this site


----------



## The Reverend

I've had snake bites for seven years. I know it's not cool anymore, but they're a part of me know. I haven't had a job close-minded enough to make me take them out in two years, but I know that even after having them for five years, it wasn't comfortable taking them out and then putting them back in. 

I got my first tattoo illegally at 17. Methhead Houston tattoo artists are evil. It's the initials of the band I was in at the time. Stupidest tattoo in the world. I've got a zombie half-sleeve in the works as well. I also had 'PTBGF' tattooed on my throat, which I get asked about constantly. That was sort of my plan, but still.


----------



## JosephAOI

No tattoos or piercings as of now. I'm not a big fan of piercings in general but I love ink. I'm planning on a full nature-themed sleeve on my right arm, some celtic knotwork somewhere and a Meshuggah tat. I'll probably end up getting a lot more though when I turn 18.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Cool, this is what's up right now. More pics later.


----------



## Blake1970

^
Man tomorrow I finally get some more work done on my ribs. I love tattoos and that looks amazing from what I can see bro.


----------



## Dimensionator

I recently got both ears pierced for a second time, and I plan to stretch them to 10g.






My first piercings are at 8g, and after I stretch the new ones to 10g I'm just staying at those sizes. 

I also plan on getting a tattoo on my 18th birthday. Not sure what of yet, but I really want one. One idea I had was the Crest of Hyrule from the Zelda games.


----------



## JStraitiff

^ Im planning on getting a second hole on my left ear too. Im gonna stretch it to a 2g. I have my ears at 00g so i want a smaller one beside it. i may stay at 4 because i have /some/ jewelry in that size already.

I also like the idea for a hyrule crest. Im definitely going to have some sort of homage to zelda somewhere on my body. One sleeve is getting dedicated to music but i think when i do the other sleeve i might just make it a random slew of things i like. Ill probably put some zelda in there.


----------



## MFB

I've always been tempted to start gauging my ears and the biggest I'd probably go is a 2g, but even after moving out of my house and state out here to Cali, I never ended up doing it. No biggie though, I'm cool with my tattoos for now.


----------



## DLG

just got this oldschool phonograph done today

artsy instagram shot to go with it


----------



## MikeH

My ears currently:





I want to go to 1/2", but I'm in no rush. I just like using wood and stone plugs, and none of them really look good until you're at a bigger size.


----------



## Solodini

I do like wood and stone plugs. I'm thinking some kind of stone for my next purchaseL.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Abouts 1 hour old, happy as hell with it!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

JeffFromMtl said:


> Cool, this is what's up right now. More pics later.



Oh yeah, forgot to link this shit in here, but I posted a thread with a couple of those pictures I said I'd get: here

More pics after the next session in July. Friday the 13th of July, actually


----------



## Eden57

Here's my new tat. Only a week old.


----------



## Dehumanized

Left eyebrow, currently stretching both my ears to 8mm each  No tats yet


----------



## Genome

LOSTxxTHExxGAME said:


> here is mine i got on my 18th sums me up pretty darn good
> troll face.JPG
> me and my brother where laughing about the idear so i was like f#@k it lets do it and we where laughing all the way to the tattoo shop showed it to girl who works there and she starts laughing and all you can hear while i was getting this was people laughing the tattooist was cracking up and could barely do her job BEST 18TH EVER


----------



## unclejemima218

I have my ears stretched to 3/4", my septum at a 6g, couple pieces on my arms, and my left leg sleeved from knee to ankle, and I couldn't live without any of it.


----------



## indrangelion

Hey all!

I think it's time I start posting on something else other than the Standard Guitars section  And then I found this thread!

*My Piercings:*
Fairly simple. Both ears pierced and stretched down to 6g over the years. But I almost exclusively wear 10g steel horseshoe barbells. Not a big fan of those plug/hockey puck thingies.

*My Tattoos:*





It's basically a tattoo of this guy (or girl. Whichever you prefer):


Pretty much the only person in this world I actually look up to. On my other arm, I have his band's logo tattooed.






I'm currently planning on getting a full sleeve on this arm, with the band's cover arts over the years tattooed in order. Their earliest art around my wrist area, working it's way towards the upper arm with their final album art around there (just under the band logo already pictured).

Don't really care about its potential to hinder my career opportunities. I'm not planning on living for too long 

Thanks for checking my body art!


----------



## Blake1970

^
Sweet man! Dude I have hand and knuckle tattoos and just this past year they relaxed the whole can't have visible tattoos crap. I say do what makes you happy!! Shit most of the time people don't even notice my tattoos that are visible. I think they are becoming more socially acceptable.


----------



## indrangelion

Blake1970 said:


> ^
> Sweet man! Dude I have hand and knuckle tattoos and just this past year they relaxed the whole can't have visible tattoos crap. I say do what makes you happy!! Shit most of the time people don't even notice my tattoos that are visible. I think they are becoming more socially acceptable.



Thanks man! I really appreciate it!

Yeah man, that's what I've been hearing lately. Recently here in Australia, people are having a discussion over the fact that discriminating against employees (or potential employee) over tattoos are actually against the law! Provided they're not offensive tattoos of course.


----------



## Blake1970

^
That's cool. Yeah basically we had some old lady here that kept bothering hr about visible tattoos. She left the company and they relaxed the tattoo thing. What's odd is men can't have anything pierced know lol.


----------



## indrangelion

Haha that's weird indeed! Well at least piercings can easily be covered (well smaller ones anyway). Do piercings fall under any discrimination laws in the US?


----------



## Blake1970

I don't think so.


----------



## BornToLooze

Does anybody know if stretching your ears can give you migraines? My girlfriend was trying to do it and she went from either a 18 or 20 (whatever they use in the guns) to a 16 and ever since she did it she's had migraines. She had trouble getting one of them in her ear, so could she have like pressed a nerve or something and that's what was doing it?


----------



## Solodini

The amount of nerves which would be in the ear lobe, compared to the amount of pain in a migraine makes he think it is unlikely.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I've been on the fence about getting something done for a while but I can't really think of anything so I've decided to hold off for a while. Maybe once I'm done school and have a job I'll get some big ass epic Sikh type dealio.


----------



## BornToLooze

I just thought that might be it since it started happening right after she did it


----------



## indrangelion

BornToLooze said:


> Does anybody know if stretching your ears can give you migraines? My girlfriend was trying to do it and she went from either a 18 or 20 (whatever they use in the guns) to a 16 and ever since she did it she's had migraines. She had trouble getting one of them in her ear, so could she have like pressed a nerve or something and that's what was doing it?



I don't think stretching had anything to do with it. Well, from personal experience anyway. And I used some rather dangerous objects to stretch my ears! 

At most, it'll leave you with some lingering sting around your lobes for a few hours, but that's about it. Again this is from personal experience.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

I got this the other year. It was my first tattoo ever and I decided to go all out. A total of 14 hours in 3 sessions, left me with this awesome piece of work. It is an anatomically correct section of the thoracic and lumbar vertebrae. The artist did a pretty good job of even incorporating the natural cure of the spine, hence why it seems larger in the middle of the tattoo. 

I will be adding the scapula and ribs when I have some extra cash to blow.


----------



## Blake1970

So I have been wanting to get an eyebrow piercing for a long time. I don't really have any money to throw down on some ink. My question is are eyebrow piercings pretty easy to take of?


----------



## Murmel

I really wanna get something on my forearm in the future, but I'm afraid my future employer (the Swedish Police) won't be too happy about it. Perhaps one should wait until after you actually get into the academy? Because I'm sure that I've seen officers with sleeves.

Not that any of you guys would know the restrictions around tattoos in my country


----------



## petereanima

Murmel said:


> I really wanna get something on my forearm in the future, but I'm afraid my future employer (the Swedish Police) won't be too happy about it. Perhaps one should wait until after you actually get into the academy? Because I'm sure that I've seen officers with sleeves.
> 
> Not that any of you guys would know the restrictions around tattoos in my country



As you might guess, I have no clue about the restrictions about tattoos in Sweden, but any way - it really might be best to wait until you are in, and are out of the time of probation.

(thats how all the guys i know in military etc. did it over here)


----------



## indreku

My ears are currently at 10-12 mm ...they use to be 22 mm but I wanted to go down in size. Wanted to wear rings again but I think I have ripped my right ear because it won't go smaller than 12 mm.
Use to have a 2 mm belly piercing but it didn't want to heal and also I had an operation so there is a huge ass scar there the piercing was so no re-piercing.

I also got my tongue at 4 mm and my septum at 4 mm.


In tattoo ares I'm just a late bloomer, since it is hard to get work with tattoos I have 2 small nautical star on my hips (facing each other).
Plan is to go full sleeve when I get my career going - once you have proved yourself tats don't matter. 

In sens of piercing and body mods - I love them -have tried suspension(loved it) - planning also getting a curved barbell shaped implant to the back of my neck between the shoulder blades.

Also I think it is wrong that we judge people by their appearance - yes I understand why it is important in customer service but at the office - well OK yeah don't wear the most largest or most noticeable jewelry but if you are good at your job then who the fuck cares. I personally am not fond of hand or facial tattoos but all in all it is everybody's own god damn business.


----------



## squid-boy

My ears are at a cool 1"-3/8th's. I acquired some Zebrawood mayan tunnels from Curt, muffgoat on here, and his new business BC Plugs. I seriously suggest checking them out. They're comfortable, affordable, and badass. 

From beautiful BC Canada I handmake custom wood plugs by BCplugs
BC Plugs | Facebook


----------



## Blake1970

So I had some tattoo fever this past Saturday.


----------



## USMarine75

Ill-Gotten James said:


> I got this the other year. It was my first tattoo ever and I decided to go all out. A total of 14 hours in 3 sessions, left me with this awesome piece of work. It is an anatomically correct section of the thoracic and lumbar vertebrae. The artist did a pretty good job of even incorporating the natural cure of the spine, hence why it seems larger in the middle of the tattoo.
> 
> I will be adding the scapula and ribs when I have some extra cash to blow.


 
Tell me you're putting this to good use and picking up chicks at medical school libraries!!!


----------



## AscendingMatt




----------



## BabUShka

Cool tattoos guys. 
I just ordered my first session, got an appointment in 3 weeeks! One of the citys best tattoo artists, and he was very positive to my idea. I cant wait! 
But this is obviously going to be a really expensive hobby.


----------



## Solodini

Expensive and addictive!


----------



## BabUShka

Addictive indeed, haha. I've only booked my new tattoo, haven't got it yet. But i like already planning the my "next" one  
But holy christ, the half sleeve is going to cost me about the same as an used Gibson LP custom goes for around here.. Are tattoo's that expensive in the your country too?


----------



## The Reverend

BabUShka said:


> Addictive indeed, haha. I've only booked my new tattoo, haven't got it yet. But i like already planning the my "next" one
> But holy christ, the half sleeve is going to cost me about the same as an used Gibson LP custom goes for around here.. Are tattoo's that expensive in the your country too?



Make friends with your tattoo artist, and they start getting cheaper. Even better, refer a lot of people to them, and you might even get some work done for free! YMMV, of course. 

But yeah, my half sleeve has cost me about $1,000 when everything was all said and done.


----------



## BornToLooze

The Reverend said:


> Make friends with your tattoo artist, and they start getting cheaper. Even better, refer a lot of people to them, and you might even get some work done for free! YMMV, of course.
> 
> But yeah, my half sleeve has cost me about $1,000 when everything was all said and done.



Even better get them from your girlfriends brother who learned how to do them in jail, then you can pay him in food and smokes.


----------



## Solodini

Yeah, mine have been £60/hour. My leg half sleeve is unfinished and I've lost count of how many hours I've had!


----------



## Cynic

Not completely done thinking out the design and placement, but I really want the xenomorph mural on my arm.







Nerdy? Perhaps. I find it truly beautiful, though.


----------



## MikeH

I'm doing some planning for next year. Left arm is going to for sure be fully sleeved. The right is still up for discussion. Half for sure, full maybe. Ears are currently at 1/2" and I'm pretty set on staying here. I like stretching, but this is a comfortable size.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Finally finished my left arm yesterday.


----------



## Murmel

Gotta say Jeff, you have the sickest sleeves on the forum  Really liked the idea with the birds and stuff. Love that it has some popping colours too, dudes are way too afraid of pink flowers.


----------



## JPMike

I have seen this thread for a whole, a lot of awesome work to be seen here, Jeff's sleeves are sick. Love them. I decided to post my tats. I love old/new school traditional designs with a touch of a modern twist. 
My arms are still haven't managed to become sleeves, since I am out of ideas lately for some reason. Nothing cuts it, lol.

One piece is yet to be complete from the photos, I guess I'll have to brainstorm.

Here we go,

I'll start with my fingers:













Then my arms:

























This one hasn't been finished yet, will be finished in 10 days.





My legs:













That's all.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Murmel said:


> Gotta say Jeff, you have the sickest sleeves on the forum  Really liked the idea with the birds and stuff. Love that it has some popping colours too, dudes are way too afraid of pink flowers.



Thanks, man. I love tattoos of all colour. I've got black and grey on my back, and my right arm is fairly dark as well, so I wanted to get something with a little more pop this time. But huge props to my artist because he's been able to keep some consistency in the colour schemes at the same time.

And to go in the complete opposite direction, the next 2 large pieces I have planned will be done entirely in black and red, and nothing else. Going to see the infamous Yann Black for them, who works at the same shop as the artist that did my sleeves. He has a really interesting and distinct style.


----------



## Solodini

That stuff is really nice! Love that sort of style!


----------



## død

Both right above my kneecap.








Want to get something on my kneecaps as well. That'll come after I start on my arms next year, though.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

JeffFromMtl said:


> Thanks, man. I love tattoos of all colour. I've got black and grey on my back, and my right arm is fairly dark as well, so I wanted to get something with a little more pop this time. But huge props to my artist because he's been able to keep some consistency in the colour schemes at the same time.
> 
> And to go in the complete opposite direction, the next 2 large pieces I have planned will be done entirely in black and red, and nothing else. Going to see the infamous Yann Black for them, who works at the same shop as the artist that did my sleeves. He has a really interesting and distinct style.



YOU'RE GOING TO SEE YANN BLACK!?!?! I've been dying to get a tattoo from that guy for probably 6 or 7 years now!! I cannot even express how jealous I am. 

I really want him to do a DNA strand half sleeve on my right arm - it could be nothing short of completely and utterly badass. Just gotta figure out when I can get to that side of the continent....


----------



## Brill

Ive got 6 facial peircings. Dimples, septium, Snakebites and my nosebridge.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

SilenceIsACrime said:


> YOU'RE GOING TO SEE YANN BLACK!?!?! I've been dying to get a tattoo from that guy for probably 6 or 7 years now!! I cannot even express how jealous I am.
> 
> I really want him to do a DNA strand half sleeve on my right arm - it could be nothing short of completely and utterly badass. Just gotta figure out when I can get to that side of the continent....



I think he's got a fairly long waiting list, so you've got time to work that out  Although planning the tattoo shouldn't be an issue. As far as I know, he does everything free-hand, so he wouldn't even have to draw anything up for you.

I'm really lucky that not only are there great artists in this city who work for really cheap compared to the rest of North America, but Glamort, the shop that Yann, Vincent and Olivier work at, is about 5 or 6 blocks from my apartment. So I'm actually walking-distance from 3 world-class artists 

The large pieces I'm planning on going to Yann for are a leg sleeve (from the knee, down) of black work with an anatomical heart in red on the back of my calf and snowy mountain peaks at the bottom. I'd like to add some small detailing between, but the rest will be more or less solid black work. The other is a chest piece of the dove and red symbol from the cover of Converge's No Heroes. I normally prefer sticking to original themes for my tattoos, but it's one of my all-time favourite albums, I love the art work and it's right up Yann's alley. If he wants to put his own spin on it, I'll fully encourage it.






It'll be a while before I go speak to him about these though, because the semester just started and I'll be broke until next summer, pretty much. Until then, my next plan is to get a KT88 tattooed on my foot. I already mentioned it to Vincent, so I'll most likely be going back to him for that.


----------



## ZEBOV

So I just got my ear lobes pierced, and because of my job, I need something that doesn't show well like tan or clear studs, plugs, or retainers. They're 14 gauge. Anyone have any suggestions? I've already looked on Google, but I'm overwhelmed with all the results.


----------



## MikeH

Just buy a clear retainer.


----------



## Blake1970

Dragon I have been working on, dice and cloves on my thumbs.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I have 2 tattoos and either size 10 or 8 ear rings. I rarely have pictures taken of me but I do have this one of the one tattoo (It has since been redone to look better)






Edit: I want to get more but it seems like so many artists are so hard to track down/book... Fortunately I have gotten in good with a great artist, he just lives a bit away. I also am pretty young so alot of artists think Im not serious


----------



## blister7321

im getting this on my left forearm


----------



## Watty

blister7321 said:


> im getting this on my left forearm



Like, the entire image? Just the caption, just the picture, just the offset star? I've been contemplating getting a tattoo as of late, but I can't understand why you'd want to take a band logo/album art that's so specific and get it tattooed on yourself. But maybe that's just because there's no ONE band that stands out that much for me.

Now, there's obviously limits to that as I think getting something along the lines of what say, John Baizley does would be cool....but nothing ripped straight off their album covers.


----------



## blister7321

lol whole damn thing from wrist to elbow, no album compares to it as far as im concerned 
it keeps me going lol


----------



## MikeH

Think I'm gonna get my nostril pierced here soon. Depending on how work goes for the winter, that is.


----------



## shaunduane

Got my lower sleeve touched up a little, hand done, and outline work for my upper sleeve done last night. My hand is so swollen and bruised, haha. Ow.


----------



## jordanky

^^^ Nothing better than the next few days after getting your hands tattooed. Fuck reaching in your pockets!


----------



## kevdes93

just got this done last night.

Patrick Macdonald @ Luckys Tattoo in Northampton MA


----------



## hairychris

This thread reminds me that I need more retarded* tattoo work done. It's been years... but... there's a decent tattoo parlour 1 minute from my front door.

Hmm.

* Some nice work, btw, just that I have some stupid stuff.


----------



## metal_sam14

Looks like I might be going ahead with my quater/maybe half sleeve for my 21st in December. I am running with the clock/time theme from my first album cover but I really want to incorporate some almost steam-punk "cogs" cascading down my arm, just need someone to draw it up which is the main trouble


----------



## Solodini

That's what the artist is for!


----------



## Xaios

I'm generally not a fan of tattoos, but the singer from my old band just got this finished up, and honestly...

...fucking BADASS.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Well, my artist's now got both of my arms up in his portfolio, so here, since I promised better pictures of the arm I recently finished. Might as well drop the other arm here as well.


----------



## Xaios

Who did yours? My buddy told me he had his done in Montreal, so you guys might have been inked by the same artist.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

That Moby Dick tat is still one of the most badass tats I've ever seen.

It's also the only way can talk about something awesome with the words "dick tat" next to each other in the sentence.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Xaios said:


> Who did yours? My buddy told me he had his done in Montreal, so you guys might have been inked by the same artist.



Both were done by Vincent "Bizzaroid". The first, while he was at Tattoo Mania back in 2009, and the second one where he's working now, Glamort.


----------



## Xaios

JeffFromMtl said:


> Both were done by Vincent "Bizzaroid". The first, while he was at Tattoo Mania back in 2009, and the second one where he's working now, Glamort.



Hmm nope, different guy. My singer's was done by a guy named Pol Godro. Name you're familiar with at all?


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Totally familiar with the name! He actually used to work at Tattoo Mania as well, but he's been running his own place for a few years now: POL Tattoo. He did some work on a friend of mine a few years ago, really good stuff.

Simon, who works at his shop (and also used to work at Tattoo Mania ) is also a fucking incredible artist.


----------



## BabUShka

Here is my first tattoo, 1 month old. I kinda went for something neutral and calm as my first. Planneng the rest of the sleeve now, moar action there for a nice balance.


----------



## Blake1970

I go back in a week to finish it


----------



## Cynic

Got my first tattoo two weeks ago. I think I'm going to get it colored in today.


----------



## thrsher

Got this little ol piece back in October


----------



## vstealth

I would love to get a tattoo from Trym (drummer of Emperor), perhaps when I visit Europe in the next year of so it might be possible.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I thought of getting a silhouette of a kaiju destroying a town the eys would be red and there would be some fiery colors, but I'll have to wait a bit to save up cause I'm poor.


----------



## kickupthewasted

got my ears stretched to 20mm (13/16) and a septum (nose middle) piercing


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

Ill-Gotten James said:


> I got this the other year. It was my first tattoo ever and I decided to go all out. A total of 14 hours in 3 sessions, left me with this awesome piece of work. It is an anatomically correct section of the thoracic and lumbar vertebrae. The artist did a pretty good job of even incorporating the natural cure of the spine, hence why it seems larger in the middle of the tattoo.
> 
> I will be adding the scapula and ribs when I have some extra cash to blow.





Well here is the next installment of my ink. I cannot wait for the colors of the new ink to fade a little so it will match the spine better.


----------



## mcleanab

Ill-Gotten James said:


> Well here is the next installment of my ink. I cannot wait for the colors of the new ink to fade a little so it will match the spine better.



Nice! I'm saving up funds to add to mine... thinking of extensions on the arms or a splash of color "behind" the tree... not sure yet... I dig back pieces...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## BornToLooze

Here's my newest work in progress:


----------



## budda

this is where my 7/8 sleeve is at right now. 3 hours into the forearm so far (2 sits). Not pictured is the astronaut, angel, thor's helmet nebula and cat's eye nebula on my arm as well. It will be full colour.


----------



## Mercano

Woooo some great tattoos... i just got 2 simple tattoos... for now lol

The "O" in Obscura






Necrophagist


----------



## neoclassical

I just got my nose pierced in November, I know welcome to 1993.


----------



## Greatoliver

I'm thinking of getting my tragus pierced. It'll be my first piercing, but I have been wanting to get one for a while, and I like the look of them. (I'm 20, male)

Can anyone who has got one comment on how painful they are, and how long they take to heal?


----------



## Winspear

Greatoliver said:


> I'm thinking of getting my tragus pierced. It'll be my first piercing, but I have been wanting to get one for a while, and I like the look of them. (I'm 20, male)
> 
> Can anyone who has got one comment on how painful they are, and how long they take to heal?



It's hard to say without comparing to other piercings. Significantly more painful than a lobe piercing but really it's nothing. Just like a really nasty injection and then an ache. 

If you keep it clean it should be healed within a month


----------



## AxeHappy

I got my frenum pierced about 3 hours ago. No pictures for obvious reasons. It was an interesting experience. Haha.


----------



## facepalm66

My very first. 
Planning on doing a full forearm.

All sketches have been made already, waiting for some cash


----------



## tm20

someone please help  i had a 6mm plug in my left ear lobe and it wasnt healing so i took it out and went back down to a a 5mm. its now a bit bloody and shriveled (slightly swollen). a bit of skin is also coming off. should i leave it in or take it out and wait for it to fully heal?


----------



## Solodini

I'd say leave it out to heal.


----------



## tm20

will do, thanks


----------



## MikeH

Yeah, I just experienced something similar at 12mm. Had to take them out, and now I'm back at 8mm. It's a pain in the ass, but better than having disgusting lobes.


----------



## JoeyW

Has anyone here gotten their ears sewn up? I'm just now really seriously looking into the procedure and I was just hopign to get some insight.


----------



## Heroin

I have my nose and lip pierced, I'll post pics whenever I get the time.


----------



## thrsher

dont know if i ever shared theses 



[/URL]


----------



## MannyMoonjava

I used to have an eyebrow piercing, but one day i was wearing a baseball cap and some douche slapped my head leaving my eyebrow torn and piercing less. I never even found it, well its probably in a better place now.

I've got 16mm plugs in both ears also.


----------



## ridner

I have my ears pierced but stopped wearing earrings a few years ago. I have 13 tattoos and see no signs of stopping - just got one last night! I keep mine in places that can be covered if need be - nothing from the neck up and nothing on my hands. I am not required to cover my tattoos at work but want to be able to cover them if the situation calls for it - job interview, etc.


----------



## Winspear

This week I got my eyebrow redone after 4 years without, and decided to take my ear up to 8mm.

I also booked my very first tattoo session for an idea I had when I was 16 (now 21) but didn't get round to yet. 
It will likely be about 100 hours work, maybe more. Homers Odyssey halfsleeve to chest and shoulder in full colour. The artist is so into the idea, stoked! Now to wait until 10th July..


----------



## MikeH

...100 hours? That seems outlandish.


----------



## Winspear

I'm not sure, but being a noob I walked in with references pics and they all thought roughly 100.
Sounds reasonable to me given it is essentially 5 large pieces joined together, in full colour with roughly this level of lifelike detail and several full-body portraits.






Solid ink from my elbow (likely half way up the forearm, really), down to my nipple and the same on the back side.


----------



## thrsher

a good skilled artist should be able to pull that back piece off in 30 hours


----------



## Winspear

Oh that was just an example of the detail/realism we are going for


----------



## thrsher

this back piece is roughly 35 hours, shit pic too


----------



## thrsher

EtherealEntity said:


> Oh that was just an example of the detail/realism we are going for



gotcha


----------



## Winspear

That's sick! Well we'll see how it goes - I'll just be getting it bit by bit as I can afford


----------



## thrsher

fyi not my back, my friends, i will be doing suffocations soul to deny cover on my back! hoepfully start by years end, and it will be the artist from that above pic most likely


----------



## Dehumanized

JoeyW said:


> Has anyone here gotten their ears sewn up? I'm just now really seriously looking into the procedure and I was just hopign to get some insight.



an old colleague of mine had like 22mm and obviously they didn't really want to grow back so after letting the holes close up as far as they could, he went to a plastic surgeon and got it fixed, 100 bucks for both ears. I couldn't believe his story because his ears looked exactly the way they did before he got the "gauges". Except for the scars.. scars that weren't visible unless you really focused on it.

I'm currently at 00g(10mm). I can fit 12mm since the edges around my jewlery are around 11-12. No tattoos.. but I have sleevish ideas for the future


----------



## Seanthesheep

ok maybe a potentially idiotic question but ive always thought about it when it comes to arm/leg tattoos.

lets say a relatively skinny guy got a decent sized tattoo on like the side of his arm or leg. then lets say a couple years later they put on a shit ton of wieght in muscle/ seriously bulk up. wont it kind of fuck up the tattoo by stretching/ distorting it? 

Also Im planing my first tattoo this summer and its going to be on the side of my calf  got the design all planned out, just need to find an artist and hopefully ill get it done in july


----------



## IbanezShreds

My ears are at 1.5". My favorite aspect of myself!


----------



## Cynic

Seanthesheep said:


> ok maybe a potentially idiotic question but ive always thought about it when it comes to arm/leg tattoos.
> 
> lets say a relatively skinny guy got a decent sized tattoo on like the side of his arm or leg. then lets say a couple years later they put on a shit ton of wieght in muscle/ seriously bulk up. wont it kind of fuck up the tattoo by stretching/ distorting it?
> 
> Also Im planing my first tattoo this summer and its going to be on the side of my calf  got the design all planned out, just need to find an artist and hopefully ill get it done in july



I've also wondered about this. My first one was done on my thigh, but I want to know if it will warp the piece when I get one on my arm.


----------



## TheKindred

It takes some SERIOUS bulking to get to the point that you would really distort it. I wouldn't let that dissuade you. Now bits that begin to sag may present a problem. Arms and legs are pretty safe.


----------



## Murmel

A question for all y'all tattoo people.

How 'fresh' do tattoo's like this one stay? Does it turn into one big smudge of black and grey with time if you don't fill it in constantly?


----------



## thrsher

depends on the artist that does it but more or less will remain the way it looks, at least with black/grey


----------



## Solodini

Keeping it well looked after helps and healing it well. Keeping it covered with sun cream if it's exposed to the sun should stop the skin from being harmed and the ink from... doing whatever ink does when it heats up!


----------



## no_dice

Super intricate stuff with a lot of fine lines doesn't hold up too well over time. I have (or had ) some really detailed stuff that has blurred over the past several years. Maybe it's just my skin, though. My skin is kind of weird.


----------



## no_dice

thrsher said:


> Beetlejuice/sandworm



Holy shit, dude! That's awesome!


----------



## skisgaar

Murmel said:


> A question for all y'all tattoo people.
> 
> How 'fresh' do tattoo's like this one stay? Does it turn into one big smudge of black and grey with time if you don't fill it in constantly?



9gag has to fucking watermark everything don't they? Fucking sick tattoo none the less...but that fucking site man


----------



## Greatoliver

I'm thinking of getting my first tattoo soon, but I'm kinda stuck for inspiration or where to start. Can any of you give any advice on where I can get ideas for what I want? I understand that it's something you don't want to rush into and want to think about a lot.


----------



## AxeHappy

no_dice said:


> Super intricate stuff with a lot of fine lines doesn't hold up too well over time. I have (or had ) some really detailed stuff that has blurred over the past several years. Maybe it's just my skin, though. My skin is kind of weird.




Many artists worth a damn will offer free touch-ups for life, so you shouldn't let that deter you.


----------



## Watty

Greatoliver said:


> I'm thinking of getting my first tattoo soon, but I'm kinda stuck for inspiration or where to start. Can any of you give any advice on where I can get ideas for what I want? I understand that it's something you don't want to rush into and want to think about a lot.



Think about your interests? I'm kind of in the same boat and just kind of brain storm every once in a while. Write down some ideas over time and see if can't come up with something from there.

And for the love of god, don't get something everyone else has...


----------



## MikeH

I'm never good with inspiration, as I'm really just the kind of person who says "draw something sort of like this" and then I get it done.  My arms are a different story. I've put a lot of thought into the ideas for them, so those will be very expensive and very detailed. Just research artists in your area, find a style of tattooing that you really like, and try to base a piece off of it. Doesn't have to necessarily mean anything to you, as long as you like it.


----------



## no_dice

AxeHappy said:


> Many artists worth a damn will offer free touch-ups for life, so you shouldn't let that deter you.



A touch up wouldn't fix it for me, because there was a lot of detail packed into a small, dense area and it has kind of blurred out to where I don't think putting new fine lines over it would look decent. I think I just have shitty skin, though.


----------



## vilk

Greatoliver said:


> I'm thinking of getting my first tattoo soon, but I'm kinda stuck for inspiration or where to start. Can any of you give any advice on where I can get ideas for what I want? I understand that it's something you don't want to rush into and want to think about a lot.



I would say nearly as important as what you want, what can the artists in your area draw? My hometown is pretty rural, and I wouldn't trust anyone there to draw what I really want. But out here in Japan there is a guy who does really killer stuff, so I feel like extra compelled to go and get tons of tattoos because I know I can't get anything good back home.

Yeah, deciding what you want can be more simple than finding an artist. Just because the guy works in a tattoo shop doesn't mean he can draw. Go see what the people around you are already very good at, and then try to think within said uhm... guidelines?


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm also thinking about getting my first tattoo soon. My problem isn't that I can't think of anything though - I have tons of ideas that I can't wait to get - I just don't have any small or simple ones to get for a first  Everyone I know suggests getting a smaller or more simple one just to get the feel for it before starting a big piece of something.


----------



## no_dice

MikeH said:


> Doesn't have to necessarily mean anything to you, as long as you like it.



+1

Just be ready for all the goofballs to ask you "durrr what does that one mean?"


----------



## MikeH

I get that shit all of the time. For this one....





"What's it mean?!"
"Uh, it's an interpretation of how the middle-class struggles to gain prosperity, but gets stuck in a vicious cycle."
"Really?"
"No. It's a fucking goat eating a piece of pizza."


----------



## Watty

MikeH said:


> "No. It's a fucking goat eating a piece of pizza."


----------



## matt397

So I went for my first consult today to discuss what I'm going after for my first sleeve. I've come to the conclusion that all I know is the theme, which for an artist, barely does anything for them  The theme is Life and Death, ending a chapter in my life and begging a new chapter and the fact that there are no limits to human suffering. As for Imagery all I know I know is I want a piece by angryblue. I'm struggling to find the right imagery to represent my theme. 
So what do you guys think ? Is there some imagery you've seen in any type of media that best represents the three themes I'm going after ?


----------



## watson503

Here are a few of my right arm, I was away for a few years and got moved before we could finish it which sucks because I really don't want two artist's work on the same piece but that is what is going to have to happen.


----------



## Watty

matt397 said:


> So I went for my first consult today to discuss what I'm going after for my first sleeve. I've come to the conclusion that all I know is the theme, which for an artist, barely does anything for them  The theme is Life and Death, ending a chapter in my life and begging a new chapter and the fact that there are no limits to human suffering. As for Imagery all I know I know is I want a piece by angryblue. I'm struggling to find the right imagery to represent my theme.
> So what do you guys think ? Is there some imagery you've seen in any type of media that best represents the three themes I'm going after ?



Well, the artist you linked is kind of similar in overall style to Baizley (based on the linked pic), and if it were me...I'd go check out his full body of work and find common aspects of the art that he seemed to gravitate towards. See if any of what he does strikes a chord with you in terms of the theme you're after and go from there. 

For example, Baizley does a lot of stuff with distorted shapes and/or representations of things in his art. You could easily relate that aspect to death being a sort of distortion of what life represents, insofar as even something as simple as the definition is concerned. Perhaps this guy has a similar "trademark" that you could capitalize on and get something that you not only like from a "I got what I wanted" stance, but also from a "his work is perfect" view.


----------



## tm20

went from 6mm to 8mm with the taper and now my right ear is swollen as ...., so i took it out and blood and some puss came out. leave it in or take it out? im reading mixed opinions on the internet


----------



## Solodini

Take it out so it can heal.


----------



## tm20

alright thanks


----------



## død

Here's my latest one, excuse the shitty picture, it was taken with a waffle iron.




Planning on adding an anatomical heart with a dagger through it on the other side of that arm over the summer, as well as some smaller filler tats to break things up a little bit.


----------



## AxeHappy

Solodini said:


> Take it out so it can heal.



GOOD GOD NO!!!!!

Do not do that. Your skin will heal over and all the infection will get trapped in. If you can't take care of it with salt soaks and whatnot, then put a smaller piercing in. 

If you really do have an infection and it's not just your body temporarily freaking out, see your piercer, and if he recommends it your doctor.


----------



## MikeH

tm20 said:


> went from 6mm to 8mm with the taper and now my right ear is swollen as ...., so i took it out and blood and some puss came out. leave it in or take it out? im reading mixed opinions on the internet



Go back to 6mm and keep cleaning it with a saline solution, or something similar. Do not remove it.


----------



## Winspear

JosephAOI said:


> I'm also thinking about getting my first tattoo soon. My problem isn't that I can't think of anything though - I have tons of ideas that I can't wait to get - I just don't have any small or simple ones to get for a first  Everyone I know suggests getting a smaller or more simple one just to get the feel for it before starting a big piece of something.



Justdoit bro  Why litter your body with a small thing that you don't want if you have tons of bigger ideas? 
6 weeks until my first session


----------



## Erazoender

Any of you lot seen any modest (not super extravagant/alieny/etc.) space tattoos? Like something more scientific than artsy?


----------



## indreku

Hi,

tattoo wise - still a beginner, 2 mall tattoos and already almost 30 years old, but now that I've got all my act together easier to get them.

Piercing on the other hand - well ears are around 12-13 mm but use to be 22-25 mm.
Septum is stretched to 4 mm but already can but a 5 mm though. And my final one is a 4 mm tongue piercing that I'm stretching to 5 mm.


----------



## jonajon91

What do you guys think about bass clef tattoos? I'm just 18 and I think that a tattoo is something that I would like to do at some point. I would probably go for a bass clef (being a bassist and 'cellist), but you see them on people and they look really lame 
Perhaps if it was made out of blood and stuff or splotchy like these ones?








I know that I will be drawing my own tattoo and going to the right guy to get it done. I also think that I will draw it out and stick it next to my light switch so I will see it at least twice a day, this way if I get sick of it in a month or two, how will I have it for the rest of my life? With all of this, I might not even get it until i'm 19, but even that seems a bit young.
What are your thoughts? Is there anything i'm missing as a new to tattoo person?


----------



## GizmoJunior

AxeHappy said:


> GOOD GOD NO!!!!!
> 
> Do not do that. Your skin will heal over and all the infection will get trapped in. If you can't take care of it with salt soaks and whatnot, then put a smaller piercing in.
> 
> If you really do have an infection and it's not just your body temporarily freaking out, see your piercer, and if he recommends it your doctor.



+1 You took the words right out of my mouth. Well technically what I was gonna type.  I once had my lip pierced and it got infected. I contemplated taking it out but I found on the Internet that it would trap the infection inside my skin. All I did was gargle salt water and apply saline solution to it. That cleaned it up pretty quickly.


----------



## muffinbutton

I'm at 00, the other night I was able to put my friends 1/2 inch through my ears (it was clean, calm down) without it stretching at all. It was like putting my 00 back in after cleaning it. Does this mean I'm past the point of no return? I have a friend who was at 9/16 and his ears are almost closed after a week or two.


----------



## Michael T

MikeH said:


> "What's it mean?!"
> "Uh, it's an interpretation of how the middle-class struggles to gain prosperity, but gets stuck in a vicious cycle."
> "Really?"
> "No. It's a ....ing goat eating a piece of pizza."




....ING EPIC !!

Repped


----------



## JEngelking

So recently I finally thought of a good idea for my first tattoo: I thought that I could get a state animal of Washington in a steampunk style on the back of my calf. I was born in Washington, and I've always liked the steampunk art aesthetic. Problem is when I looked up the state symbols of Washington, the state mammal's the Olympic Marmot, and the state marine mammal is the Orca. 
I'll be honest, when I was picturing the finished product in my head it was of a bear or something like that.  

I figure it'll be a fairly large piece, covering the better part of my calf. Most of the Washington state animals are smaller and I figured the animal for the tattoo would be a large, powerful animal. Granted, I could still get a steampunk bear, but it wouldn't have as much personal meaning behind it. While I think a steampunk tattoo would still be cool, for now it might be back to the drawing board as far as what to get in a steampunk style.


----------



## Cynic

JEngelking said:


> So recently I finally thought of a good idea for my first tattoo: I thought that I could get a state animal of Washington in a steampunk style on the back of my calf. I was born in Washington, and I've always liked the steampunk art aesthetic. Problem is when I looked up the state symbols of Washington, the state mammal's the Olympic Marmot, and the state marine mammal is the Orca.
> I'll be honest, when I was picturing the finished product in my head it was of a bear or something like that.
> 
> I figure it'll be a fairly large piece, covering the better part of my calf. Most of the Washington state animals are smaller and I figured the animal for the tattoo would be a large, powerful animal. Granted, I could still get a steampunk bear, but it wouldn't have as much personal meaning behind it. While I think a steampunk tattoo would still be cool, for now it might be back to the drawing board as far as what to get in a steampunk style.



Go with something you'll like, not something that requires you to create a meaning. Art doesn't need a story. Art can just be something cool to look at.


----------



## JEngelking

Cynic said:


> Go with something you'll like, not something that requires you to create a meaning. Art doesn't need a story. Art can just be something cool to look at.



Yeah that's what I've been debating about with myself. Maybe I'll go in for a consultation with an artist with the steampunk animal idea and see if something I really enjoy gets sketched up.


----------



## vilk

muffinbutton said:


> I'm at 00, the other night I was able to put my friends 1/2 inch through my ears (it was clean, calm down) without it stretching at all. It was like putting my 00 back in after cleaning it. Does this mean I'm past the point of no return? I have a friend who was at 9/16 and his ears are almost closed after a week or two.


I had 9/16", and I haven't worn earrings for over 4 years, and there are still clear holes in my ears. It's actually kinda cool. They aren't huge, but definitely more visible than a normal earring scar.

So yeah, if you are already at 1/2 then you're never going to have "normal" ears again, but you wont have vagina ears like those dudes with 1"+. They'll almost close up, like your friend's did, and that doesn't take much time at all, but people will know that you've stretched your ears more than just a normal earring, and you'll always be able to put an smaller earring/gauge right back in there if you want to.


----------



## muffinbutton

baron samedi said:


> I had 9/16", and I haven't worn earrings for over 4 years, and there are still clear holes in my ears. It's actually kinda cool. They aren't huge, but definitely more visible than a normal earring scar.
> 
> So yeah, if you are already at 1/2 then you're never going to have "normal" ears again, but you wont have vagina ears like those dudes with 1"+. They'll almost close up, like your friend's did, and that doesn't take much time at all, but people will know that you've stretched your ears more than just a normal earring, and you'll always be able to put an smaller earring/gauge right back in there if you want to.



I don't have 1/2 in. I have 00. but my ears will take 1/2 without a problem. If I needed them to close for a job or something the little bit that stays open won't mess that up right?


----------



## MikeH

If you can fit 1/2" in, you have 1/2" holes.  Regardless of what size you wear, that's what size they are. And it really depends on how conservative your potential employer is.


----------



## muffinbutton

MikeH said:


> If you can fit 1/2" in, you have 1/2" holes.  Regardless of what size you wear, that's what size they are.



Ok good point. I asked one of the places I plan on applying at about my gauges today and they said I should be fine as long as it's not noticeable and see through (tunnels) so I'll have to wear plugs.


----------



## MikeH

Luckily my job now doesn't give a shit about body mods, but I have to keep my eyes on my potential career choice as a school teacher, so I'm staying fairly conservative right now. My ears are going to 1/2" and I'm done.


----------



## muffinbutton

MikeH said:


> Luckily my job now doesn't give a shit about body mods, but I have to keep my eyes on my potential career choice as a school teacher, so I'm staying fairly conservative right now. My ears are going to 1/2" and I'm done.



Pretty much my plan too. Get a job, eventually go up to 1/2 or 9/16 and then stop for good.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I've been exchanging e-mails with the incredible portrait artist, Charles Saucier about a half leg sleeve, and he's really into the idea.

The plan is to keep the literature theme that inspired the Moby Dick sleeve alive, and to get a leg sleeve sort of thing with portraits of Leo Tolstoy and Fyodor Dostoevsky on either side of my leg, and a solid black backdrop, ankle to knee; it speaks to the severe nature of the two literary giants' work, plus I just ....ing love blackwork.


----------



## Kaickul

My tattoos, picture taken 2 years ago, also got a couple of ear piercings.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Consultation booked for Wednesday!

These are the two photos I'll probably be bringing in for the portraits. Stoked as hell to get started on some new work.

Tolstoy




Dostoevsky




And just for reference, this guy is _damn_ good at what he does.


----------



## Ajb667

I turn 18 in a few months and wanna get a tattoo, most likely of a band logo on my shoulder upper arm/ (probably Rings of Saturn or Machine Head). I was wondering how much it hurts in that are? I've heard lots of different people say different things.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Ajb667 said:


> I turn 18 in a few months and wanna get a tattoo, most likely of a band logo on my shoulder upper arm/ (probably Rings of Saturn or Machine Head). I was wondering how much it hurts in that are? I've heard lots of different people say different things.


 
Don't ....ing do it.
You are young, and you are merely being one of those idiotic kids who "get a tattoo just to get one". I've seen so many kids that as soon as they turn 18, they go ape-shit getting stuff that is random and pointless and they regret it later.

Odds are you'll eventually not like the band or grow out of them or just "grow old". I have a co-worker who got a Third Eye Blind tattoo on his shoulder when he was a kid. Every day he ....ing regrets it now. Because he made a dumb choice as a kid.

My personal opinion, they ought to raise the age to get a tattoo to like 21 or something. Kids need to chill and just wait because they don't seem to fully grasp the "permanent" aspect of things since most crummy teenagers have never had anything stick "permanently" in their lives.


----------



## Watty

Jeff...don't hate me if this guess is wrong. But is that Ewan McGregor on your arm?! I'm fairly certain it's not, but once I saw it....I can't unsee it. 

Also, those are some clean portraits.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Watty said:


> Jeff...don't hate me if this guess is wrong. But is that Ewan McGregor on your arm?! I'm fairly certain it's not, but once I saw it....I can't unsee it.
> 
> Also, those are some clean portraits.



That is Ewan McGregor, from a scene in Trainspotting. It's definitely not on me, though. My arms are already taken . The Tolstoy and Dostoevsky portraits, however, will be on my leg. The other portraits were just examples of Charles' work.


----------



## matt397

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Don't ....ing do it.
> You are young, and you are merely being one of those idiotic kids who "get a tattoo just to get one". I've seen so many kids that as soon as they turn 18, they go ape-shit getting stuff that is random and pointless and they regret it later.
> 
> Odds are you'll eventually not like the band or grow out of them or just "grow old". I have a co-worker who got a Third Eye Blind tattoo on his shoulder when he was a kid. Every day he ....ing regrets it now. Because he made a dumb choice as a kid.
> 
> My personal opinion, they ought to raise the age to get a tattoo to like 21 or something. Kids need to chill and just wait because they don't seem to fully grasp the "permanent" aspect of things since most crummy teenagers have never had anything stick "permanently" in their lives.



Although harsh, very true. I got 2 tattoos when I was that age and absolutely despise them not only for the horrible job that was done but for the imagery as well. No matter how old you are take your time and really think about what you want to get done. More important then what you're getting done is who your getting it done by. Do some solid research on artists in and around your area.


----------



## Ajb667

matt397 said:


> Although harsh, very true. I got 2 tattoos when I was that age and absolutely despise them not only for the horrible job that was done but for the imagery as well. No matter how old you are take your time and really think about what you want to get done. More important then what you're getting done is who your getting it done by. Do some solid research on artists in and around your area.


 I'm not the kind of person who rushes out do to those things XD I probably will think about it a bit longer (I've been thinking about it since I was 16) and I already found a really good place near me. I'v checked out their artists and all of them are pretty amazing. So if I do get it done, I know where at least, if not what I'll get done.


----------



## Watty

JeffFromMtl said:


> That is Ewan McGregor, from a scene in Trainspotting. It's definitely not on me, though. My arms are already taken . The Tolstoy and Dostoevsky portraits, however, will be on my leg. The other portraits were just examples of Charles' work.



I didn't want to be right as that just seems weird. Tolstoy and Doestoevsky I can understand, both for their influence and their legacy...but getting an living actor tattooed on yourself....man.

That aside, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BabUShka

Ajb667 said:


> I'm not the kind of person who rushes out do to those things XD I probably will think about it a bit longer (I've been thinking about it since I was 16) and I already found a really good place near me. I'v checked out their artists and all of them are pretty amazing. So if I do get it done, I know where at least, if not what I'll get done.



Dont do it, many teens wants to take tattooes and the only thing they can imagine is a band logo or text.. And all of them tells the same: "i've thought a lot about it and Im pretty sure i want it" 

I've always wanned the Metallica star, but today at age 23, Im ....ing glad I didnt do it because I dont listen to them anymore. 

If you really want a tattoo, start out with something that never gets old, something very neutral. Angels, dragons, birds or other stuff that you might relate to yourself. I've got a huge angel on my right arm, it has a meaning.. But when people are asking, I always find a neutral meaning to tell them just to keep them shut, politely.

Its my first tattoo, got it one year ago.. Since i've been wanned to put more ink on my body every week, but I keep waiting 1-2 years inbetween every time I visit my tattoo artist. This shit is gonna last forever, so spending a couple of years of your life thinking about it is a nice thing to do for your own sake.


----------



## Watty

BabUShka said:


> Dont do it, many teens wants to take tattooes and the only thing they can imagine is a band logo or text.. And all of them tells the same: "i've thought a lot about it and Im pretty sure i want it"



This. I love music like a goddamn limb and there isn't a single band that I listen to that I would even consider branding myself with. As an alternative, the OP could take cues from their logos (i.e. typeface, shapes, design lines, etc) and incorporate that into their tattoo of something else. That way, you can say you got the design cues from the artwork associated with your favorite music, but it never becomes a blatantly one-sided answer insofar as the meaning is concerned.


----------



## Ajb667

Watty said:


> This. I love music like a goddamn limb and there isn't a single band that I listen to that I would even consider branding myself with. As an alternative, the OP could take cues from their logos (i.e. typeface, shapes, design lines, etc) and incorporate that into their tattoo of something else. That way, you can say you got the design cues from the artwork associated with your favorite music, but it never becomes a blatantly one-sided answer insofar as the meaning is concerned.



Hmm, I haven't actually thought about it like that. Now that I do, that definitely is a better idea


----------



## User Name

JeffFromMtl said:


>



im thinking of getting this tattooed on my chest! 







.... yes, go abe!


----------



## necronile

What do you guys think about Japanese tattoos?
I know they used to associate with criminals,and they look awesome when done as a sleeve.


----------



## UltraParanoia

I've got both ears pierced, nothing massive

Tattoos:
* LA Ink Lightning bolt on right hand done at LA Ink. It was a souvenir of sorts
* "Learning to Live" from wrist to elbow on right forearm
* Pineapple Grenane & Roses wrist to elbow inside forearm on the same arm
* Batman logo shoulder to shoulder on my back
* Zombie Batman surrounder by an army of the dead on my right calf
* Latin writing on my right chest
* Whole left chest, over shoulder & down to the left wrist. Sleeve of a snake (my name is Jake) fighting a samuri type guy. 

Thats it for now...


----------



## Vhyle

I only have two tattoos, for now. I have my daughter's name on my left pec, and my solo project's logo on my back. 

I don't have a pic of her name readily available for some reason, but here's the logo right when it was finished.






Both tattoos are personal to me. My daughter's name, for obvious reasons, and my solo project which is my musical baby that I've put so much work and expression into.

I won't lie - the back piece took about 6 hours, and by the end, I was in pure agony. Today, it's already faded a lot, so I need to get it filled in again.


----------



## Kaickul

Just a repost, found out that the picture I posted is to small couldn't modify it in my old post.


----------



## ittoa666

Ajb667 said:


> I'm not the kind of person who rushes out do to those things XD I probably will think about it a bit longer (I've been thinking about it since I was 16) and I already found a really good place near me. I'v checked out their artists and all of them are pretty amazing. So if I do get it done, I know where at least, if not what I'll get done.





BabUShka said:


> Dont do it, many teens wants to take tattooes and the only thing they can imagine is a band logo or text.. And all of them tells the same: "i've thought a lot about it and Im pretty sure i want it"
> 
> I've always wanned the Metallica star, but today at age 23, Im ....ing glad I didnt do it because I dont listen to them anymore.
> 
> If you really want a tattoo, start out with something that never gets old, something very neutral. Angels, dragons, birds or other stuff that you might relate to yourself. I've got a huge angel on my right arm, it has a meaning.. But when people are asking, I always find a neutral meaning to tell them just to keep them shut, politely.
> 
> Its my first tattoo, got it one year ago.. Since i've been wanned to put more ink on my body every week, but I keep waiting 1-2 years inbetween every time I visit my tattoo artist. This shit is gonna last forever, so spending a couple of years of your life thinking about it is a nice thing to do for your own sake.



Perfect response Babushka.


----------



## vilk

This is my only tattoo. I've posted it in another thread I think but I didn't realize that there was already a tattoo thread.






I really want to get another one while I'm here. The artist is honestly the best tattoo artist I've ever seen... does up all the yakuza guys, so you know he won't be making any mistakes. He does a lot of whole body portraits. I want to post some, but do you think I'd get banned for showing a japanese dude's naked butt provided that it's covered in tattoo? I kind of felt like a pussy getting mine done, even though it's rather large, but only because everyone else I saw going into and out of the place were getting their entire back tattooed.


----------



## Kaickul

^ That's a sick tattoo, awesome. I'm planning to get my whole arm tattooed probably next year. I got freaked out when I got my back tattoo 3 years ago and since then never went back to the tattoo shop but now I think I'm ready for it.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

I just got Kanizsa's Triangle on my right forearm, I love it:


----------



## Labrie

necronile said:


> What do you guys think about Japanese tattoos?
> I know they used to associate with criminals,and they look awesome when done as a sleeve.



I'm a huge fan of Japanese styled art. I would love to get tattooed by Shige from Yellowblaze at some point in my life. I have both sleeves/chest pieces done Japanese style. I only have a couple of forearm shots. Nothing of them both complete unfortunately.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

My friend just got a 2-for-1 special...so you know what ink she got?

She got a little pixelated 8-bit Ash on the inside of one thigh, and a little pixelated 8-bit Pikachua on the inside of the other. The artist was a cool guy and made it look EXACTLY like they ....ing did in Pokemon Yellow!

It is cool and amazing......but goddamn what a stupid idea for a tattoo. (Imagine explaining that one when you are older.)


----------



## Murmel

^
Honestly not more stupid than tattooing a band name imo. At least she didn't get it in a place that she's gonna flaunt around when she's older.

Just saw some hipster kid on instagram who's got a band-logo tattoed on his forearm. It's not an obscure band or anything, but I still think it's stupid as hell.

A girl working at my local subway has some characters from Super Mario on her arm. Really clean tattoo.


----------



## straightshreddd

This dude I know has a sick ass tattoo of some cartoony, ghost creature that's falling off a building and the building runs up his forearm. Shit was so simplistic, yet dope.


----------



## jbab

Wings of Obsidian said:


> My friend just got a 2-for-1 special...so you know what ink she got?
> 
> She got a little pixelated 8-bit Ash on the inside of one thigh, and a little pixelated 8-bit Pikachua on the inside of the other. The artist was a cool guy and made it look EXACTLY like they ....ing did in Pokemon Yellow!
> 
> It is cool and amazing......but goddamn what a stupid idea for a tattoo. (Imagine explaining that one when you are older.)


----------



## Carver

im covered in the damn things, and i'll be damned if i find my self standing in front of a black curtain looking all whimsicle and off to the left with out a care in the world, while i make sure i have enough cream on to make my work pop out. sorry but glam shots of your ink are so awkward to me. you get ink for your self, not for other people.. so why glorify it? but then again we are living in the time of "the selfie" so i think this is just a man, coming to grips with the fact that he is old, and doesnt "get it" any more. I used to be with it, then what was it changed, and now what is it is strange and scary to me. It will happen to you!!! - Abe


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Wings of Obsidian said:


> My friend just got a 2-for-1 special...so you know what ink she got?
> 
> She got a little pixelated 8-bit Ash on the inside of one thigh, and a little pixelated 8-bit Pikachua on the inside of the other. The artist was a cool guy and made it look EXACTLY like they ....ing did in Pokemon Yellow!
> 
> It is cool and amazing......but goddamn what a stupid idea for a tattoo. (Imagine explaining that one when you are older.)



why is that stupid? maybe pokemon meant a lot to her growing up, i know it did for me 
tattoos dont need some elaborate back story to them either, if you think something looks cool and you want it on you go for it, you dont have to explain anything to anyone.


----------



## crg123

necronile said:


> What do you guys think about Japanese tattoos?
> I know they used to associate with criminals,and they look awesome when done as a sleeve.



I absolutely love those when done correctly. My chinese girlfriend's parents wouldn't be too happy if I got them though LOL.


----------



## patata

Piercings

Present
14'mm Ear plugs(gonna buy bigger when I'll get paid)
Septum Piercing

Past
Second left lobe piercing
Right and left helix piercing
Labret piercing

Tats

Really want a dark and abstract sleeve made of little tattoos.I'm getting my first 2 in January.
1)Two crossed worn drumsticks and 1953 written in Roman numerals symbolizing my dad(He's a drummer).
2)An own with the Illuminaty eye and a diamont in her chest.Above that,an old school paper saying 1963.That will symbolize my mom.

An own symoblizes wisdom along with other things.My mom's name is Sophia,which in Greek,means wisdom.My mom is also fascinated by science.The whole thing behind the diamond is that,every ~1000 years,the energy flow changes it's structure.The time that both I and my mom was born,the structure was shaped like a diamond.You can look it up.Really cool stuff.

Also,I'd love to get this on my calf or chest.


----------



## kevdes93

anyone else dig old school traditional? i have a few pieces that ill upload pretty soon, all old school style.

i cant stand band logo tattoos though. this kid i went to HS with got the whitechapel logo tattooed on his forearm. im not even kidding. i wish i had a picture of it. whitechapel actualy has a bunch of similar ones on their FB page


----------



## Nile

What is wrong with a tattoo of something you like? I don't understand it. The guy a few posts up got Japanese style tattoos, he likes them, therefore he got tattoos of them. Cool, a Whitechapel logo, and not a fat dick (there is people).


----------



## Forrest_H

I've got my left ear pierced, although I'd like to get both done. I want to get a nose ring, but being a minor I'm left at the mercy of my parents. 

As far as tattoos go, I'd like to get a few... One of which being this:






I think it would look awesome on my lower neck, or possible on a shoulder.


----------



## JosephAOI

I literally just got my first tattoo. Veil Of Maya's eclipse symbol.


----------



## Kaickul

Forrest_H said:


> I've got my left ear pierced, although I'd like to get both done. I want to get a nose ring, but being a minor I'm left at the mercy of my parents.
> 
> As far as tattoos go, I'd like to get a few... One of which being this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would look awesome on my lower neck, or possible on a shoulder.



I think it would look better on the shoulder, it looks weird at the back of the neck because of shape, something horizontally would look better at the back of the neck.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

First appointment for the leg sleeve got moved up a month, so now I'm going in to see Charles and get started a week from today! High fives, my friends!


----------



## JEngelking




----------



## mcd

Just started my sleeve today, the concept is good and evil battling.
BUT AS KEWPIES! the artist is a friend of mine, we pretty much laughed at the how ridiculous this whole thing is...with background and other pieces added in it will be pretty epic.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Not too much to brag about here...I used to have snakebites, my septum, and my right eyebrow pierced, but then I grew up and got a job and they had to go. As to tattoos:

-praying skeletons with angel wings on both shoulder blades (think artwork on the cd from MH's "The Blackening")
-the chorus from "Deafening Silence" on the lower left of my ribcage
-Dimebag's silhouette on my right calf
-BC Rich "R" logo at the back of my neck

And my ever-growing "Tribute Sleeve" on my right arm

-Pantera "CFH" logo in a barbed-wire wristband (Dime)
-Death's reaper logo (Chuck Schuldiner)
-Slipknot "Tribal S" entwined over a "2" (Paul Gray)
-the demon from the "Holy Diver" album cover (RJD)
-Type O Negative logo (Peter Steele)
-Slayer "Heraldic Eagle" logo over the "H and Dagger" logo from JH's WPB tour picks (Jeff Hanneman)

Just got the Hanneman tat last week, and I have a whole sketchbook of ideas, but I just never seem to have the funds to get them done.


----------



## Despised_0515

1 1/4"


----------



## Whammy

Oooh a tattoo/piercings thread. Don't know how I'm only seeing this now 

This is one of my sleeves done by a close friend. Obviously he's a tattoo artist 
The tattoo is based off Audrey Kawasaki artwork and we took are time blending colors to suit our tastes.
Around 60 hours done on it. Any bits that look like non-tattooed skin are actually tattooed. No skin is showing. Plus it goes right up into my arm pit.

We took are time with this project but it's essentially done.

He wants to do one more session to replace any ink that was lost in the healing process (mainly in the solid black areas) and to thicken up some outlines to make them pop out more.

My other arm is a Japanese style full sleeve.


----------



## patata

Despised_0515 said:


> 1 1/4"



You must play deathcore or metalcore,right?


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Starting the Tolstoy portrait tomorrow. Giddy like a school girl!


----------



## Solodini

Took my septum tunnel out when my nose was broken a couple of weeks back. Can still fit my 2.4 BCR into it (without the ball) but I doubt I'll comfortably get the tunnel back in. Not massively fussed, though.

Managed to get my 12mm (tiny, I know) new leopardwood plugs in which are pretty sweet. 





Like these only with concave ends. They look a bit tackier in than they do on their own but they're still pretty cool.

My friend's husband, who is trying to build up his portfolio, is doing some work on my leg half sleeve, starting with fixing the previous tattooist's rubbish line work, then finishing the colour, before moving on to the next stage. It's been years since it's had anything done to it!


----------



## Tree

Hey all,
I need some "first tattoo" advice. I'm currently on day six of the healing process. Overall it's been pretty smooth, nothing that I'd consider out of the ordinary. I'm just a little worried about one portion of it right now.
The X is still oozing as the scabs peel, and from what I understand it really shouldn't still be doing that, at least not nearly a week later. And it appears that one portion of the X is pussing ever so slightly. I'm not in any pain, and it isn't hot too the touch, so I don't think it's infected. I just want some opinions on what to do.
Should I just keep on going and taking extra care to make sure it's clean? Or should I head in and have a doctor check it out? 

FWIW I do have naturally dry skin, and I don't work in the cleanest environment (dirty old school chem labs). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Whammy

Tree said:


> Hey all,
> I need some "first tattoo" advice. I'm currently on day six of the healing process. Overall it's been pretty smooth, nothing that I'd consider out of the ordinary. I'm just a little worried about one portion of it right now.
> The X is still oozing as the scabs peel, and from what I understand it really shouldn't still be doing that, at least not nearly a week later. And it appears that one portion of the X is pussing ever so slightly. I'm not in any pain, and it isn't hot too the touch, so I don't think it's infected. I just want some opinions on what to do.
> Should I just keep on going and taking extra care to make sure it's clean? Or should I head in and have a doctor check it out?
> 
> FWIW I do have naturally dry skin, and I don't work in the cleanest environment (dirty old school chem labs).
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Personally it sounds like the start of an infection.
"Puss" and "infection" normally go hand in hand.
However it could just be that you're not healing the best.

After all you just put a foreign substance in your body (ink) and your body is naturally trying to push it out.
It is a wound so treat it as such and take care of it.

Just take the best care you can of it. If it starts to heat up more then yeah, it's an infection.
If you feel the need to visit the doctor do it. It's your body after all.
But personally I think it's a bit excessive.

Worst case you may lose some ink in the infected area but a simple touch up after it's healed will fix that.


----------



## Tree

I figured as much. Even now, what little puss that was present is already gone. I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't an immediate red flag that I was just sort of overlooking. I really think that my body just doesn't really like tattoos all too much  
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Whammy

Tree said:


> I figured as much. Even now, what little puss that was present is already gone. I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't an immediate red flag that I was just sort of overlooking. I really think that my body just doesn't really like tattoos all too much
> Thanks for the reply!



The solid black areas are hard to heal. A lot of ink is deposited in those areas and consequently the skin goes through more trauma than other areas due to more needle movement.

It's common enough that these areas lose some ink during the healing process. There are a good few areas on my arms that should have solid colors but need a tough up


----------



## blanco

It looks like it's scabbed over and is starting to peel. Not ideally what you want your tattoo to do but it happens. You have a fair amount of tight skin around it so i wouldn't jump to it be infected more that its the most traumatised area therefore going to be the weakest and most prone to cracking or infection. Not knowing your cleaning routine i'd say get it literally regimental. I've always been told to use bepanthen, not sure if your have that in america, five times a day for at least two weeks after get the ink.

Obviously avoid scratching at it or pick it at all and i'd avoid getting dirt and chemicals in it as much as possible, it is an open wound after all. The dry skin thing shouldn't be much of a problem if your applying your cream enough throughout the day. Otherwise give it a few days of regimental cleaning and see if you notice a difference. If your really worried go back to the tattooist/shop and ask them for advice although not a doctor they will have seen it all before and can give you decent advice.


----------



## Tree

Thanks! I've been cleaning with anti-bacterial soap 2-3 times at most a day. I don't know whether or not that's overkill, or not frequently enough (I feel so noob-y)
And needless to say, I've been avoiding any actual work with our chemicals


----------



## matt397

Tree said:


> Thanks! I've been cleaning with anti-bacterial soap 2-3 times at most a day. I don't know whether or not that's overkill, or not frequently enough (I feel so noob-y)
> And needless to say, I've been avoiding any actual work with our chemicals



That is over kill. Just keep putting on the vitamin E cream and let it heal. Also, don't stress out over some scabbing, let it completely heal and in a month after it's healed get it touched up in the areas you've lost ink.


----------



## Cynic

gorgeous


----------



## Watty

Cynic said:


> gorgeous



Now THAT is a cool (and *cough* original *cough*) piece of art.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Going in for the second session on my portrait/leg sleeve in just a week! With Tolstoy almost done, we'll probably get started with Dostoevsky on the other side next session, and bring the whole piece together and put in the finishing touches with the third session at the end of September.


----------



## Cynic

good work! it's nice to have someone who can do a nice portrait piece.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

That's for sure. I'd say a portrait/photorealism is the easiest kind of tattoo to really .... up.


----------



## SevenStringSam

my verticle venom bites  and me 4 years after my avatar pic lol


----------



## thrsher

my newest addition, 3 skulls on the knee


----------



## Cynic

anyone have any experience will nose piercings, specifically nostrils? i'm thinking about getting my left nostril pierced, and i was wondering how bad it hurt. also, it would be my first piercing.


----------



## MikeH

My girlfriend just got two portraits of her grandparents on her thigh. Still not finished, as she's putting a frame around them, but I was pretty impressed with the work done. I might go to this guy for some touch up work on a bad piece.


----------



## vilk

Cynic said:


> anyone have any experience will nose piercings, specifically nostrils? i'm thinking about getting my left nostril pierced, and i was wondering how bad it hurt. also, it would be my first piercing.



Generally considered to be the most feminine of facial piercings, be prepared to overhear people asking each other if you're gay when they think you can't hear them, or possibly just assuming that you are no questions asked. Just something to think about. If it doesn't bother you then go for it. I've never had one, but all I ever hear about is people losing their nose rings in the night and then having to re-pierce them because they heal up so fast.


----------



## Cynic

baron samedi said:


> Generally considered to be the most feminine of facial piercings, be prepared to overhear people asking each other if you're gay when they think you can't hear them, or possibly just assuming that you are no questions asked. Just something to think about. If it doesn't bother you then go for it. I've never had one, but all I ever hear about is people losing their nose rings in the night and then having to re-pierce them because they heal up so fast.



no, i'm not gay. i think it's only considered gay when it's on the right side only, and/or it's just a stud as opposed to a ring. not that it really matters to me, that's just what i've heard.

i would hate to wake up and my nose completely heal, though. damn.


----------



## Rypac

Cynic said:


> i think it's only considered gay when it's on the right side only



Damn... 

But seriously, I've got a ring in my right nostril and I'm not gay. It shouldn't matter what others, or you think others, think. If you like nose rings, go for it man.

It doesn't hurt that much either. It stung for about a minute after it was pierced and my right eye instantly started watering but apart from that, it has been pretty much painless. 
I know of a few people whose piercings got infected but mine has been perfect so far. Clean it frequently for the first week or two and it should be OK from then on.

Mine has been pierced for over a year and I haven't taken it out yet but there is no way it is going to fall out accidentally. A stud may be a different story but rings are pretty secure.
That being said, I have heard that they do heal very quickly so if you do take it out, don't leave it out for too long.


----------



## patata

Cynic said:


> anyone have any experience will nose piercings, specifically nostrils? i'm thinking about getting my left nostril pierced, and i was wondering how bad it hurt. also, it would be my first piercing.



I got my septum pierced with the old 1..2..3 method.
No anesthetic.My eyes were sore from over-watering and my piercing bled a little but that was it.Felt a bit of pain when the needle was in though.Nostrils aren't half this bad because of softer skin.


----------



## abandonist

Piercings and tattoos hurt.

You'll be fine.


----------



## Eric Christian

Theres no way you can watch this and not laugh your ass off...


----------



## SevenStringSam

easy way to tell if it will hurt at all or not. fairly hard pinch where you want pierced if it hurts. its gonna suck. if its not bad then it wont be a problem at all.

simple and not exact at all but its been fool proof for me lol


----------



## ASoC

Does anyone have an artist based in LA that they would recommend? I'm looking to get my first piece done and I don't really know where to start.

For reference, I pretty much just want this minus the sabers and bugles


----------



## abandonist

Anyone can do that.


----------



## død

Thinking about getting my left kneecap/thigh/shin tattooed as a sort of winter project. Anyone here done their kneecap/front of shin done? Please tell me it's not gonna suck as much as I think it is


----------



## Solodini

I found calf to be worse than shin but I'm unusual. Most people find bony areas to be horrendous.


----------



## død

Solodini said:


> I found calf to be worse than shin but I'm unusual. Most people find bony areas to be horrendous.



Gotcha. A lot more worried about the knee cap, as I have some ink just above it, and it absolutely sucked ass when he was in the vicinity of the cap


----------



## facepalm66

anywhere near bone hurts like hell, becouse of thin skin and lack of muscle.
Henche, I just did part of my my wrist, and I allow to repeat myself: You can deny it, but it HURTS. Not so bad at the begining, but after at least 30 minutes of tattooing, it starts to hurt more and more.
Anyway, other places - not so much. The feel reminds of constant heat going through your skin, not really painfull. Just remember - more meat = less pain. 
But you can handle it, otherwise you'd be a whimp


----------



## no_dice

død;3707357 said:


> Thinking about getting my left kneecap/thigh/shin tattooed as a sort of winter project. Anyone here done their kneecap/front of shin done? Please tell me it's not gonna suck as much as I think it is



Calf and shin were a breeze for me. So far, nothing is worse than the inner wrist.


----------



## facepalm66

no_dice said:


> So far, nothing is worse than the inner wrist.



Exactly!

Piece I've done today. 1/3 finished!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Lateralus "eyeflame" by Alex Grey on my left forearm from 2007ish, and just last week I got Squirrel Nutkin on my left thigh.


----------



## facepalm66

Just a quick question: is it actaully normal that nearly whole tattoo has healed in like 6 days?


----------



## MikeH

Not usually. But it's not anything to worry about either. I heal fairly slow. A guy that I work with got linework done over a month ago and it's just now healing. Everyone's different.


----------



## thrsher

just got this piece the other day, not finished though :/ not usually a fan of posting unfinished pieces but its pretty far along and i think a few of you might just appreciate seeing it!


----------



## Vostre Roy

^ As a fan of the Hellraiser saga, I find that tatoo freaking amazing.

Makes me think, I got a tatoo like 2 months ago, should post a picture by this weekend


----------



## celticelk

Went in for a first contact at a new (for me) shop in town yesterday; the artist took photos of my existing work, and we made an appointment to talk about designs next Sun. If all goes well, I'll be finishing my right arm in the first half of Oct. 19 years start to finish. It's funny to watch this year's freshmen wandering around campus and think "I have tattoos older than you." =)


----------



## Vostre Roy

Here's a picture of my last tatoo. Can't say I'm 100% happy with the result, but I don't think its a waste either, I'll just ask a better tatoo artist to continue and add some stuff to make it look better

Its basically 4 poweramps tubes that go all around my arm with a steampunk-ish background


----------



## MFB

All I want to do is my right leg piece and I have absolutely zero funds to do it with, and my car needs the repairs before my leg needs the ink. ....


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Both Hellraiser and the tubes are kickass tats, your tubes don't look too bad at all, but a good artist can take them to the next level. I don't get work done by anybody I don't know anymore, but most people don't have that luxury the first time or two.


----------



## Vostre Roy

wheresthefbomb said:


> Both Hellraiser and the tubes are kickass tats, your tubes don't look too bad at all, but a good artist can take them to the next level. I don't get work done by anybody I don't know anymore, but most people don't have that luxury the first time or two.


 
Yeah thats my thoughts too. The idea is cool but the artist just couldn't bring it to the level I wanted, pretty sure a more skilled artist will make it look sick

And yeah, choice is a huge luxury here as I live in a 35,000 people town, closest big town would be montreal wich is a 7h drive, so gotta go with those in my town. There's one who is actually being praised, I'm trying to get in touch with him to do my leg, if I like the result I'll ask him to continue both my arms.

Cheers!


----------



## thrsher

I don't know where he is in reference to youbut oly anger is located in Canada, I know Canada is huge but look him up. Don't settle because no good artist are in your area


----------



## Vostre Roy

thrsher said:


> I don't know where he is in reference to youbut oly anger is located in Canada, I know Canada is huge but look him up. Don't settle because no good artist are in your area


 
Apperantly in montreal, so maybe I'll contact him and make a roadtrip there to do some shopping, attend a show and get inked. Cheers for the headsup!


----------



## shanike

mine are tats are along these lines (pun intended):


----------



## Stealthtastic

My ears are about 1 1/16th but I still plan on going a bit bigger. That's it for me though.




EDIT: School selfies are the worst.


----------



## JosephAOI

Bump!

Got my 2nd and 3rd tattoos today!


----------



## Chuck

.... yes Jolteon


----------



## BlackMastodon

I think a ballin' ass sleeve of the Eevee-lutions in this art style would be the bee's knees:


----------



## Mysticlamp

where's the rest of the evees finna be?


----------



## Cynic

forehead


----------



## Sunyata

dick/balls


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Weenis of the elbow


----------



## Nile

urethra


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

inside each butt cheek


----------



## wheresthefbomb

a friend is drawing me a plump, molotov-wielding, anarchy cheerleader (think the Smells Like Teen Spirit video, but a bigger lady and a bigger &#9398 who is going to be inked onto my leg. pics to follow....


----------



## dudeskin

got my 1st tattoo a few weeks back now. part of a longer project that is my sleeve. done by a dude called Mark at Monkido tattoo in belper uk.
top notch dude, really happy with it.
it looks better in the flesh, and these pics are the day after so its still a bit red and some more shading bits have come through now its healing.

pics...


----------



## Murmel

Thought you guys might be able to help me out. What's this style of tattooing called? It seems it's mostly associated with hipsters these days, but I think it looks dope.
Not digging the chest piece though, but check his upper arm on the right.











My biggest peeve with tattoo's is that they look great on photos, because you can add contrast and stuff in post-production. IRL (and in unedited photos) they often lose their charm, at least to me. 

I mean:






Pretty sweet

vs






Perhaps not the best examples, because they both look pretty good, but I hope you get what I'm going for here


----------



## thrsher

its new school meets traditional tattoo styles. pretty much they take traditional images and beef them up with more color/contrast and more line work.


----------



## dudeskin

yeah, traditional with new style influences.


----------



## thrsher

there is a dude in orebro that does pretty sick black/grey horror type stuff. goes by the name mr. dist. check him out. not sure how far that is from you


----------



## Murmel

Defintiely not into horror stuff, and Örebro is pretty damn far away from me 
Got a sweet artist just 60kms away though.


----------



## patata

It's supposed to be a scarab with those big scary ''teeth'' as well as an eye with a red triagle over it which are not displayed due to my strong-ass lamp.

I wasn't even high when I came up with the idea.


----------



## Vostre Roy

New tatoo:


----------



## facepalm66

what the heck is wrong with guys getting friggin' flowers as tats! Seriously!

Edit: getting my half sleeve done in a week, gonna post the result. Can't wait for it


----------



## vilk

Nothing is wrong with getting flowers tattooed on you. The only people who think flowers are girly are probably are those got-something-to-prove type guys. At least when it comes to Japanese style tattoos, I know that cherry blossoms and lotus flowers are very popular choices for both men and women. 

Considering I've got kind of a Ito Jakuchu/plant theme going for my tattoos I'm definitely going to get some flowers done in the future. It's just a matter of what. I've always liked this plum blossom piece...


----------



## død

facepalm66 said:


> what the heck is wrong with guys getting friggin' flowers as tats! Seriously!



What's wrong with flower tattoos on men?


----------



## facepalm66

It depends on the tattoos, but the most I see are just wanky ones. 
I've seen really awesome flower tats on both genders, but it's a rare occasion.

Hence, I don't see nothing fancy about a full sleeve of butterflies , pretty flowers etc. (which is pretty common) in a manner that it looks like a overcoloured fantasy world.

Or maybe it's just me.


Vilk, the one you linked is nothing even close to what I'm reffering.


----------



## Ajb667

I think done right, a sleeve with flowers would look pretty good. I personally (probably)woudn't get one, but thats just me.

Also I just notice someone on this thread gave me neg rep because I used a "XD" emoticon and apparently "saying 'XD' should disqualify you from getting a tattoo."


----------



## asher

Ajb667 said:


> I think done right, a sleeve with flowers would look pretty good. I personally (probably)woudn't get one, but thats just me.
> 
> Also I just notice someone on this thread gave me neg rep because I used a "XD" emoticon and apparently "saying 'XD' should disqualify you from getting a tattoo."



Eh, random neg happens, don't worry about it. I keep getting negged by someone every time I make doge meme jokes


----------



## BornToLooze

What do y'all think the chances are that I would be able to get this covered up? It's faded quite a bit, but there's still a lot of black to it.


----------



## JoeyW

^ easily


----------



## BornToLooze

Alright cool, I wasn't sure because there was so much black in the middle, that the artist decided to add in even though while he was doing it I was talking about how I was gonna go back and get stuff added into the background.


----------



## matt397

Starting my sleeve this week 






The green up at the top in the middle of the tall ship is an existing tattoo Im having covered


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Very bad pic taken 5 minutes ago in the toilet at work but you'll get the gist of it.


----------



## patata

Is it okay to tattoo over a mole?


----------



## abandonist

Not recommended.


----------



## Cabinet

If you have black tattooed around it, and then cut it off, you'll make a white hole. White holes are the most alpha holes in the entire cosmos


----------



## OmegaSlayer

patata said:


> Is it okay to tattoo over a mole?


If you see my tat, there's a mole on the bottom right near the mouth of the wolf.
The inker just moved around that.
I had that tat almost 3 years ago and no problem with the mole


----------



## patata

OmegaSlayer said:


> If you see my tat, there's a mole on the bottom right near the mouth of the wolf.
> The inker just moved around that.
> I had that tat almost 3 years ago and no problem with the mole



I have a shitton of moles right where I plan to have my next tattoo.

Can you post pics?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

patata said:


> I have a shitton of moles right where I plan to have my next tattoo.
> 
> Can you post pics?


One post above your question ^__^


----------



## patata

It's broken.


----------



## MikeH

Started my sleeve yesterday. Traditional style mixed with doom metal content.


----------



## Grindspine

I have had my tongue pierced since my 23rd birthday. It is just a simple stainless steel barbell, 5/8" length, 3/16" ball ends.

I usually remove it for work though.


----------



## JEngelking

Soon...


----------



## JEngelking




----------



## Hollowway

Anyone have any of the black and white stuff? I love that style.


----------



## MFB

Hollowway said:


> Anyone have any of the black and white stuff? I love that style.



3/4 of my tattoos are black and white, although only one of them is anything fancy and it's the tattoo I admire the least ironically


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

MFB said:


> 3/4 of my tattoos are black and white, although only one of them is anything fancy and it's the tattoo I admire the least ironically


 
Wait, is it ironic that you admire it the least, or do you admire it less ironically than you admire your other tattoos?


----------



## asher

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Wait, is it ironic that you admire it the least, or do you admire it less ironically than you admire your other tattoos?







MFB said:


> 3/4 of my tattoos are black and white, although only one of them is anything fancy and it's the tattoo I admire the least ironically



Pictures?


----------



## MFB

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Wait, is it ironic that you admire it the least, or do you admire it less ironically than you admire your other tattoos?



It's ironic that the fanciest one I have is the one I dislike the most

For asher:




It's a combination of six, seven and eight string headstocks together. I'm saving to get it removed but that shit is costly. I'd rather use the real estate for something down the road.


----------



## død

Got this done five weeks ago, pretty damn happy with it.


----------



## Stricken

Bump for such an awesome thread  

I haven't any modifications yet. But I turned 21 recently, which is one of my parents' criteria for my eligibility of getting tattoos. I do still live under their roof after all. I've been thinking for my first I get a small Deathly Hallows (simple, isosceles triangle with a circle inside and a line coming down from the tip) since I really love the whole Harry Potter series and it will be somewhere easily hidable with regular clothing. 

I have a few other ideas including F-holes, a dissected bird, and my family coat of arms. My most recent idea has the national flowers from my ancestors. On the right representing my fathers side, a Cornflower and a Tulip together representing Germany and Hungary, and the left for my mothers side, a Lily and a Shamrock together for Italy and Ireland.

No clue when they'll ever get done but anything I get I'll post here when I do


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Stricken said:


> a dissected bird



Please get that. It has potential to be so morbidly cool. 

I want to get another tattoo before summer is out. I have an owl on my right upper arm, but I don't want to give it a background yet. I have a few ideas for tattoos but they aren't meant for that arm. I want to get an astronaut in a meditation stance on my left calf, and a wolf or tiger head on my right knee.

My plan is to work on my right arm before starting anything on my left. I want to get some fantasy stuff on my right arm, but I'm not sure exactly what to do about sequencing. I kind of want an elf ranger and a dragon, maybe have the dragon wrecking a castle or something. Decisions decisions, none to make lightly.


----------



## Kidneythief

No tattoos yet, but made a sort-of bucket list, and got the tattoo on it.

I have an idea, thought I'd share with you;
It would go on my calf, either right of left. Siamese fighting fish/betta, but in biomech/cyberpunk style (think of the manga Blame! or Biomega from Tsutomu Nihei, or Neuromancer from William Gibson), on top of a satellite dish that looks like a lotus.

Only thing left now is to get the money together, and also find a good artist in this sh*tty city I live in 

One thing I'm "afraid of" though is how I will handle the process when they are doing the tattoo on me


----------



## asher

Kidneythief said:


> No tattoos yet, but made a sort-of bucket list, and got the tattoo on it.
> 
> I have an idea, thought I'd share with you;
> It would go on my calf, either right of left. Siamese fighting fish/betta, but in biomech/cyberpunk style (think of the manga Blame! or Biomega from Tsutomu Nihei, or Neuromancer from William Gibson), on top of a satellite dish that looks like a lotus.
> 
> Only thing left now is to get the money together, and also find a good artist in this sh*tty city I live in
> 
> One thing I'm "afraid of" though is how I will handle the process when they are doing the tattoo on me



That sounds very cool in the hands of the right artist. Go for it!


----------



## Skyblue

I'd really like to have a tattoo but the though of having so "permanent" done on my body is a bit daunting to me (yes, I know you can remove it, bit as far as I understand it's costly, and it's not a very short process...)

How did you guys handle that fact? Or it didn't even cross your minds? 

If I'll ever get one, it'll probably be an owl, though I don't have any specific design I thought about. "The owls are not what they seem..."


----------



## MikeH

I've always loved tattoos, and I look at each piece as a milestone in my life, whether or not the piece signifies that in any way. I know when and where I got all of them. They're all individual pieces of art that thoroughly enjoyed at some point in my life, and whether or not they hold any current meaning doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Solodini

Skyblue said:


> I'd really like to have a tattoo but the though of having so "permanent" done on my body is a bit daunting to me (yes, I know you can remove it, bit as far as I understand it's costly, and it's not a very short process...)
> 
> How did you guys handle that fact? Or it didn't even cross your minds?
> 
> If I'll ever get one, it'll probably be an owl, though I don't have any specific design I thought about. "The owls are not what they seem..."


 
Everything in your life has some permanent effect on you. The appearance of your skin doesn't really matter that much, provided you're not getting something which specifically alienates the people you care about. As long as you go somewhere safe, it doesn't really matter what you think of it in 50 years.


----------



## Forrest_H

Skyblue said:


> I'd really like to have a tattoo but the though of having so "permanent" done on my body is a bit daunting to me (yes, I know you can remove it, bit as far as I understand it's costly, and it's not a very short process...)
> 
> How did you guys handle that fact? Or it didn't even cross your minds?
> 
> If I'll ever get one, it'll probably be an owl, though I don't have any specific design I thought about. "The owls are not what they seem..."



I've only got one, but when I got it, that was exactly what was going through my mind, and I loved the idea of it being on my body until I was decomposed into the earth  

It was daunting to me too, at first, because I would find cool ideas and then ask myself "Do I _really_ want this?". I think if you want a tattoo, and you find a design you love, the permanence won't bother you, but excite you.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I love the thought of getting more tattoos. People will want the best artwork or meaning they possibly can when they get something, and that's why many tattoos take a lot of critical thought and planning, but that's all part of the fun. I like knowing that some tattoos I'll think through getting for years, and others I'll potentially get impulsively. To me it just demonstrates the dynamics of life, and I don't regret the tattoo I have now. It makes me happy, and even if one day I hate looking at it, I'll never be able to imagine not having it.


----------



## MikeH

So, to join the military, my ears have to close enough to where no light shows through when I pull on the lobe. My left ear is all good, but my right is still a bit open. Any ideas from those who have closed theirs, or know someone who has? I don't want to spend $600 to get one sewn up if I don't have to. The manliest way I've heard of going about it is to get a sterilized razor and make a tiny incision around the inside of the hole and then super glue it shut. I could probably handle that, but want to exercise all other options before going that far.


----------



## Forrest_H

MikeH said:


> So, to join the military, my ears have to close enough to where no light shows through when I pull on the lobe. My left ear is all good, but my right is still a bit open. Any ideas from those who have closed theirs, or know someone who has? I don't want to spend $600 to get one sewn up if I don't have to. The manliest way I've heard of going about it is to get a sterilized razor and make a tiny incision around the inside of the hole and then super glue it shut. I could probably handle that, but want to exercise all other options before going that far.



How far out did you stretch them?


----------



## MikeH

1/2". They've been out for two months. My left only shows light when I fully stretch my lobe apart, but not when I just pull on it. The right still has maybe a 1mm visible line of light through it.


----------



## Solodini

Try bio oil.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I have some ideas that I want to share. I came up with them (as a whole) today, and think I might honestly get these done sooner than later.

First off, for months and months I've wanted a gypsy woman head tattoo, yet I wanted to customize it so that it looks like an elf woman who is a warrior-huntress, sort of an homage to World of Warcraft which was, and still is, an important part of my life. nerdy, I know. I was going to get her underneath my owl on my upper arm, but I didn't think there would be room. So today I decided that instead I will get her on my inner upper right arm, where she can have more of a body and be more appropriately decked out in armor and stuff my nerd side will love.

Secondly, today I had my great grandmother's funeral. When my mother was speaking about her, she explained that she always had a fondness for lighthouses, all sorts of designs for them. I impulsively went up to speak about how I respected that my great grandmother always wanted people to do what she thought was the right thing, sometimes even forcefully. Most of the time, her opinion on what was a good idea usually was right. She never had an ulterior motive to what she did, she just genuinely wanted people to make good, healthy decisions. I thought that that was what lighthouses do, they guide people. Even if they aren't themselves making the decision, they try to shine a light and inform others of where is best to go for them, even if it's hard to do that. So I decided around the side of my owl, on the back of my right arm, I'm going to get a lighthouse. It's going to have waves crashing up against it and a few cracks in it, but it will still stand strong. This is the only tattoo I've actually really decided I want to get that has a solid meaning. It'll symbolize my family.

So those are my two main ideas. I thought I'd share. I'd get them to all form together with my owl and have a half sleeve. I might get another small piece under my owl, like a mandala, for some added detail and to fill in space.

I also seriously considered getting the last verse of Tandem by Protest The Hero tattooed on my right side:

_Saints walk the earth, they don't patrol the skies
They're the people right behind you riding tandem through the night
It's the comfort that's discovered between two sets of eyes
It's the hand that stills the other that shakes like candlelight_

I don't know if I will but I've toyed with that idea for years, and it's the only set of lyrics I've ever seriously considered. I wholeheartedly believe in the verse though, I don't really believe in an afterlife, and even if I do down the road, I'll still treat this life as the only one we have.

Thoughts on any of these?


----------



## asher

The lighthouse is awesome.

The elf could be too, with the right artist, but the poignancy of the light house resonates with me a lot more


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

asher said:


> The lighthouse is awesome.
> 
> The elf could be too, with the right artist, but the poignancy of the light house resonates with me a lot more



Glad to hear it! 

The elf is more for me, I'm just a giant fantasy nerd and I want to dedicate my body to fantasy tattoos. I found a new tattoo gallery in my town and the artists there do some of the best work I've ever seen, so I'd talk to them about both.


----------



## asher

Of course provide pictures here if anything happens!


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I shall! It'll either happen in the next two weeks or it won't happen until like Christmas 

Here is my owl btw


----------



## thrsher

Newest addition to my collection done by Paul booth. Shiity pics do no justice. Left is with flash. Some of you metalheads should recognize what this is from


----------



## MFB

Looks like a possessed Billy Idol?


----------



## MikeH

Looks more like Willem Defoe to me.


----------



## thrsher




----------



## MFB

I never would've guessed Pig Destroyer in my life


----------



## Nile

MFB said:


> I never would've guessed Pig Destroyer in my life



This.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## MikeH

Went and got my lobes sewn up last night. Still bandaged, so no pictures yet. Relatively easy and fast process. I was given a local anesthetic (adrenaline and something I forget) in both ears, which burned for a second, but then made me totally numb. Then he cut the fistula out of each lobe, and then sewed them horizontally. Only took about 40 minutes.


----------



## BornToLooze

This is my wife's newest.





After it heals she's gonna finish getting the shading done.


----------



## Watty

I don't mean to be an ass and this is a genuine question as I've been tossing around the idea of getting a tattoo....

....will the errors on the overall line work be corrected (or made less noticeable) once the artist goes back and shades the piece in?


----------



## BornToLooze

They aren't actually there, it's a panoramic picture I took on her phone so I could get the whole tattoo in one picture (it goes around the front of her arm), and somehow everything isn't lined up right in the picture.


----------



## b1-66er

The girlfriends daughter and I at the zoo. Gives a decent idea of how much work I have done

Also used to have my septum pierced and my ears stretched to 5/8".

Still have my ding-ding pierced though


----------



## Watty

BornToLooze said:


> They aren't actually there, it's a panoramic picture I took on her phone so I could get the whole tattoo in one picture (it goes around the front of her arm), and somehow everything isn't lined up right in the picture.



To be fair, the "errors" in the line work I mentioned aren't necessarily associated with the means by which you took the photo.



b1-66er said:


> Still have my ding-ding pierced though



You're old enough to say (or type, in the case) penis without having a fit of giggles....or so I'd hope.


----------



## BornToLooze

Watty said:


> To be fair, the "errors" in the line work I mentioned aren't necessarily associated with the means by which you took the photo.



What errors did you mean? I thought you meant how some of the parts don't line up and are crooked.


----------



## b1-66er

You're old enough to say (or type, in the case) penis without having a fit of giggles....or so I'd hope.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, but ding-ding is way funnier


----------



## b1-66er

Better shots


----------



## b1-66er

I might have a thing for werewolves


----------



## no_dice

I'm excited. My wife and I are finally going in for more work next week after not being able to afford it for the longest time.


----------



## Nile

b1-66er said:


> Still have my ding-ding pierced though



Pic pls


----------



## b1-66er

Nile said:


> Pic pls



Haha, not likely


----------



## Watty

BornToLooze said:


> What errors did you mean? I thought you meant how some of the parts don't line up and are crooked.



Well, I don't know how to say it without being rude about it.....but honestly it looks like the tattoo artist didn't have the ability to keep his lines straight. Everything is really rough and edgy, hence the reason why I asked if [that] would be toned down once it's been shaded. The only thing I could see being passable is the chain of the anchor, as the fact that it's truly 3D means that the links would not be uniform or oriented the same way along its length. 

If I came out of a sitting with that on my arm, I'd have been pissed to high heaven. But that's me....if I do get a tattoo, I'm willing to bet that the plane ticket I have to buy to get to the artist will likely be more expensive than the tattoo itself.


----------



## JoeyW

Django piece I got Wednesday night- still a little swollen in the pic but its currently all scabby/peeling so this'll have to do for now. Phil Yau, whose one of my favourite artists did it. He was in town and I somehow lucked out and got his last available spot, needless to say he killed it!


----------



## KristapsCoCoo

BornToLooze said:


> What errors did you mean? I thought you meant how some of the parts don't line up and are crooked.



Dude, but really can you show some of other work of that artist? Cause that line work isn't looking very good... Maybe it'll look good with shading, but better check if artist is good or not, cause if he'll color it as he's done lines, there will be nothing good coming out of this...


----------



## Watty

KristapsCoCoo said:


> Dude, but really can you show some of other work of that artist? Cause that line work isn't looking very good... Maybe it'll look good with shading, but better check if artist is good or not, cause if he'll color it as he's done lines, there will be nothing good coming out of this...



Glad I wasn't the only one to notice.


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## d3monc

I had my tongue pierced for 3 years but I took it out because I broke a tooth.


I had my lip, eyebrow, and both ears at 0. I took all of them out in May for a government job. I have a David Bolt tattoo on the back of one calf and a black cat with 13 I got for $13 on friday the 13th on my ankle, as well as, a skull on my back. Hopefully getting "Move One Inch At A Time" on the inside of my right foot from my big toe to my heel in a week!


----------



## thrsher

newest addition to my collection


----------



## KristapsCoCoo

BornToLooze said:


>



I guess these aren't bad... But still be carefull, better check if this artist is good now, so your wife gets beautiful tattoo.



Watty said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one to notice.



I just don't want dudes wife to get bad tattoo!


----------



## JEngelking

thrsher said:


> newest addition to my collection



That's awesome.


----------



## JoeyW

BornToLooze said:


>



Not trying to be a doucher or anything but those don't look like they're done by the same person. If they are they must be years apart- first and last look like they've been done by someone without a lot of experience actually tattooing skin, just look at the difference in the linework. Maybe I'm crazy but if I'm wrong that dude seems like he has some off days.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo

JoeyW said:


> Not trying to be a doucher or anything but those don't look like they're done by the same person. If they are they must be years apart- first and last look like they've been done by someone without a lot of experience actually tattooing skin, just look at the difference in the linework. Maybe I'm crazy but if I'm wrong that dude seems like he has some off days.



This is acutally what I was thinking at the back of my head too... 

BornToLooze - do you have a link to artists portfolio? Or at least page of his shop or smthng?


----------



## BornToLooze

JoeyW said:


> Not trying to be a doucher or anything but those don't look like they're done by the same person. If they are they must be years apart- first and last look like they've been done by someone without a lot of experience actually tattooing skin, just look at the difference in the linework. Maybe I'm crazy but if I'm wrong that dude seems like he has some off days.



I don't know about the first one, but the one on my back was about a year and a half 2 years ago. But I didn't realize seeing a ....ed up picture of someone's tattoo means its ....ed up regardless of how it looks in real life. .... me, right?


----------



## Watty

BornToLooze said:


> I don't know about the first one, but the one on my back was about a year and a half 2 years ago. But I didn't realize seeing a ....ed up picture of someone's tattoo means its ....ed up regardless of how it looks in real life. .... me, right?



No need to get testy man, I think the ultimate recommendation here is to say maybe you guys have someone more experienced complete her tattoo so that the final product is as good as it can be. And to be clear, it's not the picture (or its quality) we're commenting on.

At the end of the day, if she's happy with it, then all of our comments don't count for anything.


----------



## b1-66er

thrsher said:


> newest addition to my collection



Nice. That's one of the artists I follow on instagram


----------



## no_dice

I don't know about anyone else, but I always feel extremely awkward talking to people about tattoos, so I avoid it whenever possible.  

Then there's always the possibility of offending someone. ^


----------



## JoeyW

BornToLooze said:


> I don't know about the first one, but the one on my back was about a year and a half 2 years ago. But I didn't realize seeing a ....ed up picture of someone's tattoo means its ....ed up regardless of how it looks in real life. .... me, right?



Wasn't even attacking you but yeah hey .... you . What's the first rule of art? It's subjective. 

I was just pointing out that the *LINEWORK* in the 2nd and 3rd pictures look like they was done by a totally different artist. Meaning I would not expect to see a those pieces in the same portfolio.


----------



## schecter_c7

This was my first tattoo, I got it a bit over a year ago now



Then I got the darth



And my most recent, I figure this site of all places would appreciate it


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Finally decided on what to do for my next piece. I'm calling Rock of Ages tomorrow to see what Thomas Hooper's availability is like for the next year. If he's got any openings, I'll be flying down to Austin, TX to work on my chest/stomach piece. Fingers crossed.


----------



## thrsher

ill just leave this here


----------



## Cynic

pretty tame compared to what everyone else is posting, but got my nostril done a couple of weeks ago. will put a ring in it once i'm able to.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Been wanting to get the majesty logo for years, finally made it happen. Stoked with how it turned out.


----------



## MikeH

JeffFromMtl said:


> Finally decided on what to do for my next piece. I'm calling Rock of Ages tomorrow to see what Thomas Hooper's availability is like for the next year. If he's got any openings, I'll be flying down to Austin, TX to work on my chest/stomach piece. Fingers crossed.



Super late here, but holy shit am I envious. Hooper is far and away my favorite tattoo artist. Stoked to see what you get done, man!


----------



## sezna

Sorry for the gravedig but this seems to be the official thread - looking to get my first tattoo. I want two - one on my leg and one on my ribs. I hear ribs suck. Any advice for a first-timer? Should i do the thigh one first since it is easily hideable?


----------

